# Life-Coaching & NLP



## VanHalen (2012 December 16)

Változtass az életeden és érezd jól magad! NLP eszközök, ötletek, szempontok, közös gondolkodás.


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 16)

*Kezdjünk hozzá ...*




Na, ja - eddig megvolnánk, s hogyan tovább?

Ajánlott szakirodalom:
Robert M. Pirsig
A zen meg a motorkerékpár-ápolás művészete
http://terebess.hu/keletkultinfo/robert1.html
NLP blog | http://NLPtrainer.blog.com


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 16)

*Minden nő megérdemel egy pasit ...*





~ Minden nő megérdemel egy pasit, aki még akkor is mosolyt tud csalni az arcára, amikor semmi oka nincs rá. Amikor összedőlt a világ körülötte, amikor mindent elveszített, mert egy mosoly pillanatok alatt rádöbbenti: ami számít, az már ott van az életében, az összes többi meg kit érdekel. Szóval erre képes egy mosoly tőle: visszahoz a jelenbe, és segít élni.~

( Oravecz Nóra)

NLP blog | http://NLPtrainer.blog.com


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 16)

*Tanulj meg szempontot váltani*




Amikor benne vagy, elsodornak az érzések, indulatok, magával ragadnak a gondolatok, vágyak ez jó, ha részese kívánsz lenni az élménynek, pl. egy szenvedélyes szeretkezésnek. De hatalmas nehézséget jelent egy probléma, vagy konfliktus helyzetben, vagy amikor beleragadsz valami rossz gondolatba, egy régi sérelem emlékébe. (Ezt a benne lenni állapotot hívjuk szakzsargonban asszociált állapotnak)


Lépj egyet hátra, s gondolatban, talán úgy, mint a moziban lásd a történetet kívülről egy ember ott a vásznon, benne van a sűrűjében, talán észre se veszi, mi történik vele, de te, innen kívülről, kényelmes mozi székedből könnyen átláthatod a történetet. Persze, még izgulsz a főszereplőért, szorítasz neki, de már könnyen ki tudod találni mi miért, történik, kinek mi lesz a következő lépése. Sőt, lehet, ha csak úgy visszalépnél a vászonra, már sokkal jobban el tudnád játszani a főszerepet. (Az ülök, s nézek, mint a moziban állapotot hívjuk disszociált nézőpontnak)


S persze minden moziban vagy egy gépész, valahol fenn és hátul, a sorok mögött, távol a vásznon kavargó eseményeken, messze a nézőtér izguló, síró-nevető sokadalmától. És annyi mindent tehet a vetítő terem csendes, biztonságos magányában. Megnézheti a filmet, kikukkanthat a nézőkre, vagy közben egy könyvet olvas, másik filmet néz. Előre, hátra tekergeti, egy-egy jelentet pillanatra kimerevíthet, másokat átugorhat lehet, lent a néző(k) észre sem veszi(k) a turpisságot, hogy már egy másik történet pereg szemük előtt. (Ezt a biztonságos, meleg, távoli mozigépész nézőpontot hívjuk meta pozíciónak)


Tanulj meg tudatosan váltani, s mindig azt válaszd, ami adott pillanatban a leg hasznosabb számodra, a legjobb érzésekkel tölt el.


NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness
http://NLPtrainer.blog.com


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 17)

*Remény*

~ Nincs annyi sötétség a világon ami képes lenne eloltani egy gyertyát.~


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 18)

*Kérdezd meg, mit számít ez majd öt év múlva?*






Amikor valami miatt roppant ideges vagy, akkor egyszerűen csak kérdezd meg magadtól, ugyan, mit számít ez majd öt év múlva. A válasz rendszerint az: semmit. 
Amikor gondolatban nem tudsz hátralépni, és kívülről megnézni a dolgaidat, az idő segít: a legtöbb, ami ma aggaszt, mulandó. Vizsgák, állásinterjú, párkapcsolati vagy munkahelyi konfliktusok, iskola, autó, üzlet a legtöbb holnapra triviális, talán magától is megoldódó dolog, amire nem érdemes hangsúlyt helyezni, erőforrásokat pocsékolni. S amúgy is: nincs unalmasabb és fölöslegesebb, mint egy tegnapi újság.
Egy régi indiai mese visszatérő mondása volt: minden változik, minden elmúlik egyszer, a jó is a rossz is, egyszer ez is elmúlik
NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness
Érezd jól magad http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting 
Life-Coaching - https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 18)

*Írd vagy rajzold le!*






Amikor egy nagy döntéssel, bonyolult élethelyzettel kell szembenézned, 

Amikor valakivel vitatkozol, de az Istennek sem juttok egyről a kettőre, csak egyre bizonytalanabbak, idegesebbek vagytok, 

Amikor nyakig benne vagy egy rossz érzésben (vagy még mélyebben),

ragadj papírt és tollat. Mindegy, hogy rajzolsz vagy írsz legszívesebben azt mondanám, hogy tedd mindkettőt, hisz eltérő, de nagyon hasznos agyi tevékenységeket hoznak működésbe rögzítsd, mi van itt és most. S vedd észre, hogyan hozza ez létre a kaotikus gondolatok, érzések között a struktúrát, a rendet amely lehetővé teszi, hogy a dolgokat egy új, tisztább perspektívából szemléld. Új megoldásokat, új alternatívákat keress. 

Nem tudsz írni, nincs stílusérzéked lehet, de egyrészt ez változhat, s változik is, másrészt csak magadnak írsz, saját használatra. Már az általános iskolában se tudtál kockánál bonyolultabb dolgokat lerajzolni ez a jobb féltekés rajztanfolyamok világában csak egyszerű kifogás.

Gyűjtsd egybe a jegyzeteidet, vázlataidat! Sokszor, évek múlva kerülsz újra olyan, vagy hasonló helyzetekbe, s ilyenkor jó elővenni, okulni belőle.


NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness

Érezd jól magad http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting 

Life-Coaching - https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 18)

*Írj egy listát azokról a dolgokról, amiért hálás vagy!*

<p><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/89fa87f722c31d63ad6959f13f5b2bd3/tumblr_mf89avGoJl1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness -Írj egy listát azokról a dolgokról, amiért hálás vagy!" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness -Írj egy listát azokról a dolgokról, amiért hálás vagy!"></p>
<p>Bármilyen is legyen a helyzet, mindig van egy csomó, nagyszerű dolog az életben, amiért hálásak lehetünk, s amiről hajlamosak vagyunk megfeledkezni, mert ha már valami rossz, akkor legyen borzalmas. És ilyenkor általában elég nehéz észrevenni ezeket a mindennapi jó dolgokat. Szánj rá öt percet, s írj egy listát, mi az, ami jó érzéssel tölt el, amiért hálás vagy. Lehet a dolog egészen nagy (pl. a szüleim szeretnek, támogatnak) de akár egészen kicsi is (a friss kávé illata, napsütés). Gondold meg, milyen lenne, mi változna, amikor ezt a gyakorlatot a pároddal, kedveseddel, vagy épp a gyermekeiddel együtt csinálod.</p>
<p></p>
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching - <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 19)

*Egy régi történet ...*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/65c8e0390002332257c8c5847a1a83bb/tumblr_mfa851GAuO1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Egy régi történet" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Egy régi történet"></p>
<p>~ Egy régi tanmese szerint a faluban egy ifjú, vagy már nem is annyira ifjú feleség nagy bánatnak adta a fejét. S volt is rá oka, ezer és egy. A férje más asszonya után koslatott, dologtalan, korcsmázó volt, ki hónapszám rá se nézett asszonyára, vagy ha igen, akkor is csak, hogy megverje, s ez már így ment, hónapok, évek hosszú során át. Kezdetben még remélt, hátha belátásra tér az ura, majd lázongott, fűnek fának panaszolta, mi történik vele, végül már csak sírni tudott, s mindenre, de mindenre, mit a jó szomszédok, rokonok mondtak, javallottak csak azt mondogatta: Nem, ez biztosan nem, nem fog sikerülni. Mert az ő férje olyan, de olyan.., ő meg nem olyan. És csak sírt, sírt tovább. Végül a falubéliek megelégelték a dolgot s mivel az urával beszélni nem annyira tudtak, hisz hol részeg volt, hol más ágyában fetrengett, hol az ispotályban nyalogatta néhány felszarvazottól nyert sebeit a távoli városból orvost hívtak. Az orvos felírt ezt, azt, porokat és cseppeket, majd az aranyakat zsebre téve vissza hajtatott a városba de a helyzet nem javult, csak tán a panasz, s a sírás-rívás lett több. Aztán papot hívtak, ugyan gyónná már meg, mit vétet, miért bünteti őt az ég És a jó pap tette a dolgát, hite szerint. De a helyzet nem sokat javult, csak tán a panasz, s a sírás-rívás lett még több. Végül a falusiak besokalltak, sütöttek az asszonynak útilaput, s pogácsát kötöttek a talpára, vagy fordítva régen volt már, ki emlékszik a részletekre s kikísérve a falu végére irányba állították: Menj asszony, ott távol a hegyek között él egy zizzent vén bölcs a barlangjában, keresd meg. Ha ő sem tud rajtad segíteni, legalább a farkasok megesznek, s végre békén hagysz minket rossz érzéseid áradásával. És az asszony, ki tán ifjú volt valamikor, ment és ment. Kalandjainak hosszú sorát, mi tán nem volt minden tanulságtól ment, de roppant unalmas levén, most nem írom ide. Mert ő csak ment és ment. Végül is felkaptatott a hegyek közé, s a barlangot is meglelte, benne a vén remetével. Már épen nyitná száját, hogy belé kezdjen panaszai vége-hossza nincs sorába, mikor a bölcs rücskös botjával fejbe kólintotta: Mutass rá tíz okra, s ne többre, vagy kevesebbre, pontosan tízre, amiért változtatnod kell a sorsodon? rikácsolta a vénember. Nagy nehezen összekaparta magát az asszony, s már éppen szólani akart, mikor újabb ütés érte, ezúttal a vállát. Oly akkora, hogy hanyatt kizuhant a barlangból. De a vénember nem érte be ennyivel, s utána csoszogott, sztentori hangon üvöltve: Mondj tíz dolgot, ne többet, ne kevesebbet, ami képessé tesz arra, hogy változtass a sorsodon!. Szegény asszony alig ült fel a porban, amikor egy újabb, s egyben utolsó ütés érte, amitől arccal előre, a porba zuhant, s úgy is maradt, de mielőtt tudatta kilobbant volna, még hallotta s vén embere rekedten suttogó hangját: Add tíz indokát, ami méltóvá tesz arra, hogy saját kezedbe vedd a sorsod!. Azután elalélt. S a napokra éjszakák jöttek, majd újabb nappalok, tán számolatlanul, néha tán magához tért, csak hogy újra visszahuljon a lét és nem lét határán lebegő gyötrelmei közé Miért? Képes vagyok rá? Megérdemlem? Míg aztán, egy hét múlva talán, kinyitotta mindkét szemét, s bár ereje kevés maradt, de frissen nyert önbizalma annál több, feltápászkodott, leporolta s megigazgatta ruháját, fejet hajtott a bölcs előtt, és lassú, de könnyű léptekkel leereszkedett a hegy lábához. Talált egy forrást, hol megtisztálkodott, kimosta ruháit, s tán még éhét is csillapította a bokrok és fák terméséből. Aztán, ahogy megszáradtak a ruhái, s új nap is virradt rá, valami régi kis gyermekdalt dúdolva, megindult a távoli város felé, de még sokáig érezte magán az öreg tekintetét, amin mindketten jót mosolyogtak, csak úgy szelíden, befelé. ~</p>
<p></p>
<p>Azóta sok idő telt el, s ma már zanussi, s nem patak vize mossa ruháinkat, de
<br /> Írj 10 okot, amiért változtatnod kell!
<br /> Írj 10 dolgot, ami képessé tesz a változásra
<br /> Írj 10 indokot, amiért megérdemled a változást
<br />És egy kis ráadás
<br /> Írj tíz lépést, amit megteszel. 
<br />Mi lesz az első, amit most, még ma?</p>
<p></p>
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching - <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 20)

*ahonnan indulsz (SWOT)*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/d8f78a1ad6afc7ef63851c718db9ae6b/tumblr_mfc9w2oK6P1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - ahonnan indulsz (SWOT)" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - ahonnan indulsz (SWOT)"></p>
<p><p><b>Amikor változtatni akarsz</b>, jó tudni, honnan indulsz, hogyan jellemezhető a jelenlegi élethelyzeted. Van, aki erről képes órákat beszélni, nem ritkán semmit mondani. Mások meg a szó szoros értelemben megkukulnak arra a kérdésre, hogy mi van veled. Érdemes némi struktúrát belevinni a helyzetkép felrajzolására, egyfajta mankót, amely segít összeszedni a leglényegesebb dolgokat: mi is van veled.</p>
<p></p>
<p>Mi az amiért biztosan te vagy a felelős? Itt a felelős alatt nem a számon kérhetőséget értem, s nem is valami erkölcsi, vagy jogi kategóriát, sokkal inkább, hogy az életed ezen területein képes vagy érvényesíteni az akaratodat, vagy legalább is képesnek kellene lenned erre csak rajtad múlik, milyen eredménnyel. Ezt nevezzük ebben az elemzésben <b>belsőnek</b>. És ha van belső, akkor van <b>külső</b> is életednek azon területei, ahol a dolgok csak annyiban múlnak rajtad, hogy mennyire sikerült ezekhez a körülményekhez alkalmazkodnod, felismerni és kihasználnod őket, vagy éppen elmenekülni előlük.</p>
<p></p>
<p>Persze a külső és belső határa mindig önkényes, van, akinél egy dolog, még bőven a belső szférába tartozik <i>(pl. egy párkapcsolat)</i>, másoknál pedig már külső, csak alkalmazkodni tudnak hozzá. Jó hír kettő is akad: egyrészt, hogy te hol húzod meg a határt itt és most, rád jellemző, s az élethelyzetedre. Másrészt ez is változik.</p>
<p></p>
<p>És mi a <b>jó</b>, mi a <b>rossz</b> számodra ebben az élethelyzetben. Jó: elégedettséggel, reménnyel tölt el, jól érzed magad, ha ezekre gondolsz. Rossz: lehangolt, ideges, feszült, vagy szomorú vagy, amikor ezek a dolgok kerülnek szóba.</p>
<p></p>
<p>Rajzold le a képen látható ablakot egy A4es papírra. És minden ablakszembe írj 10-10 dolgot. Az <b>erősségeidhez</b> <i>(belső,jó)</i> azt, ami már megvan, amivel élni tudsz, amivel te gazdálkodsz. A <b>lehetőségeidhez</b> <i>(külső, jó)</i>, azt amit a környezet kínál számodra, amiből építkezhetsz, kihasználhatsz. A <b>fenyegetések</b> <i>(külső, rossz)</i> azok a sötét felhők, veszélyek, akadályok, melyek a környezetedben lesnek rád. És végül a <b>gyengeségeid</b> <i>(belső, rossz)</i> azok, amik nem működnek. Amik jó lenne, ha lennének, de még se érhetők el számodra önmagadban.</p>
<ol>
<li>Töltsd fel az ablakszemeket 10-10 dologgal</li>
<li>Minden egyes ablakszemben, külön-külön rakd sorrendbe az odakerült dolgaidat. Melyik a legfontosabb ez kerüljön az első helyre, melyik a második, harmadik, stb. </li>
<li>Minden egyes ablakszem első két állítására keress bizonyítékot az életedből, lehetőleg a jelenből, vagy a közelmúltból! 
<ol>
<li>Mi történt, ami azt bizonyítja, hogy ez tényleg ilyen fontos? </li>
<li>Mi volt ennek az eseménynek a kiváltó oka? </li>
<li>Mit tanulhatsz ebből ez esetből? </li>
</ol></li></ol>


<p></p>
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching - <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 22)

*Mit bánnak a leginkább a haldoklók?*





(eredeti cikk)
http://www.origo.hu/egeszseg/20120711-az-ot-leggyakoribb-megbanas-haldokloktol.html

Bronnie Ware, palliatív ellátásban dolgozó ausztrál nővér évekig ápolt végstádiumú betegeket. Betegeivel az utolsó hetekben igyekezett arról is beszélgetni, hogy van-e valami, amit sajnálnak, vagy bánnak, hogy úgy alakult az életükben, ahogy alakult.
A megbánások között sok visszatérő akadt, a nővér szerint a leggyakoribb az alábbi öt volt:
1. Bárcsak lett volna bátorságom a saját életemet élni, nem pedig a mások elvárásainak megfelelni.
2. Bárcsak ne dolgoztam volna olyan sokat.
3. Bárcsak lett volna bátorságom az érzéseim kimutatására.
4. Bárcsak ne hanyagoltam volna el a barátaimat.
5. Bárcsak megengedtem volna magamnak, hogy boldogabb legyek.

Jó, ez biztos nagyon izgalmas, de belegondoltál már, hogy mire fogsz jó szívvel, s elégedetten visszaemlékezni?
"Élj úgy, ha lepereg előtted életed filmje, érdemes legyen végignézni!"
Ócska reklám szlogen egy jó whiskyhez. Vagy fordítva.

NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness
http://NLPtrainer.blog.com/​


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 26)

*Boldog Karácsonyt, Áldott Békés Ünnepeket*


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 26)

*Égesd el!*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/53596b8a2107ddd171ca2fd9a220ca4e/tumblr_mfmzo3Wosk1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Égesd el!" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Égesd el!"></p>
<p>Amikor egy probléma, gondolat, egy elmondott, vagy épp el nem mondott mondat nyomaszt, vissza-visszatér, csukd be a szemed, és képzeld el. Talán úgy mintha egy mozi-filmet látnál. Képzeld el az egész jelenetet, benne saját magad: mit csinálsz, mit mondasz, mit gondolsz, mit érzel, amikor ez történik? Milyen a testtartásod, gesztusaid, mozgásod? Milyen a hangod, légzésed, szívverésed? És kik vannak még a jelenetben? Milyennek látod őket? Mit gondolsz róluk? És ők? Ők milyennek látnak téged, mit gondolnak rólad, hogyan reagálnak rád? Ezután fogj egy papírt, tollat, és írd le írd ki magadból a jelenetet, amennyire csak lehet, amennyire kívánkozik. Ha kész vagy, egyszerűen csak égesd el. Minden ceremónia nélkül, gyújtsd meg, s figyeld, hogy válik jelentéktelen hamuvá az egész.</p>
<p></p>
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching - <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 30)

*Tanuljunk az álmainkból*





Isten megalkotta az álmokat, hogy a sötétségben botorkáló álmodóknak megmutassa az utat. (Ősi egyiptomi magyarázat)
Sajnos, a legtöbb ember az álmait legtöbbször csak értelmetlen, abszurd, s néha félelmetes zagyvaságként értékeli, amelyek a pihenés óráiban feleslegesen bombázzák az amúgy jól fésült gondolatokra programozott elméjét. Pedig a lélek számára beláthatatlan kincs rejlik az álmok világában és üzenetében.

Ma már a pszichológia és a modern álomkutatás eredményei is arra utalnak, hogy érdemes sokkal nagyobb figyelmet fordítanunk erre a titokzatos és alig feltárt területre. A pszichológia szerint ugyanis az álmok voltaképpen olyan tudattalanból felbukkanó képek, amelyek megfejtése az álmodó élete nagy problémáinak megoldását, feloldását segítheti. 

Korunk valójában csak újból felfedezi az álmok fantasztikus jelentőségét, mert ez a tudás mindig is az ősi természeti népek bölcsességéhez tartozott. Őseink még komoly áldozatokat is hoztak az álom kegyeinek elnyeréséért, olyan fontos volt számukra ez a világ.

Hallucináció vagy útmutató?


Az orvostudomány is sokat fejlődött ezen a területen a múlt század eleje óta, amikor még csak értelmetlen hallucinációnak bélyegezte az álmokat. Persze ma sem tart ott, hogy képes legyen az isteni tanács és útmutatás közvetítőjeként kezelni. De a 21. század embere sokat köszönhet az öreg Freud doktornak, aki elsőként fedezte fel, hogy az álmok az elnyomott tudattalan képekbe öntött üzenetei a tudatos énnek címezve.



A világhírű osztrák pszichiáter saját - talán meglehetősen túlfűtött - álmai vizsgálataival kezdte kutatásait, s így nem is lehet csodálkozni azon, hogy többnyire valami szexuális kibillenést, elfojtást tartalmaztak az álomértelmezései. Az álombéli repülés Freudnál a vágyott nemi kéjérzet csúcspontjának jelképe volt, míg az álombéli zuhanás általában valami szexuális történésből fakadó erkölcsi bukást, vagy az attól való félelmet jelenítette meg. Carl Jung professzor már sokkal szélesebb horizonton vizsgálta az álmok valóban rendkívül összetett világát.

Az álombéli repülés például nála inkább egy magasabb ösztönzésből fakadt, az emelkedettebb vágyak kifejeződéseként. Jungnál jelent meg először a tudatfeletti fogalma, ami már nagyon közel áll a spirituális népek felfogásához, miszerint álomerőnk ismeri a magasabb, isteni énünk, vagy ha úgy tetszik, a Teremtő velünk való tervét. S ahhoz, hogy ezt az egyéni tervet megvalósíthassuk, sajátos üzenetei által segít tartani az irányt. Álmunkban tehát sokkal szorosabb összeköttetésben vagyunk érzéseink és magasabb céljaink valóságával, mint ébren.

Egyszemélyes dráma


A modern álomfejtés szerint többnyire az álmodó személyes története, egyénisége, aktuális élethelyzete határozza meg álmai történését és környezetét, s ezért van az, hogy sokszor egyáltalán nem tud mit kezdeni a szavakba szedett álmoskönyvek értelmezéseivel. Tehát hiába böngészi az álmában megjelenő tárgyak, állatok vagy cselekedetek jelentését, a magyarázat sokkal kuszább lehet, mint maga az álom. De hogy tudjon valamit kezdeni az egészen kusza álmokkal is, érdemes átgondolni, egyáltalán miből alakulnak ki az álomképek.

A szakemberek azt tanácsolják, hogy először is mindenki próbáljon meg úgy tekinteni az álmaira, mint ha azok olyan drámai színművek lennének, amelyeknek valahol ő maga egy személyben a producere, rendezője, fő- és mellékszereplője, sőt még a díszlete is. Például, akár tetszik, akár nem, az ijesztő álomalakok, a veszélyek és rémségek általában az elfojtott, fel nem vállalt érzéseket, viselkedést tükrözik vissza. Feltárják és képekbe öltöztetik az elnyomott érzelmeket és félelmeket, sőt adott esetben a gyarlóságokat is.

Arra próbálják felhívni az álmodó figyelmét, hogy valamit a háttérbe szorított, valamivel nem akar szembenézni, ami pedig fontos lehet ahhoz, hogy harmóniában éljen önmagával, vagy megtanuljon valamilyen fontos dolgot. A makacsul visszatérő rémálmok ebben az értelemben lehetnek bölcs tanítók, hiszen újra és újra a személyiség árnyoldalára irányítják a figyelmet. Persze ez sem új keletű felfedezés.

A malajziai őserdőben élő szenoj néptörzs úgy neveli a gyermekeket, hogy ne ébredjenek fel az ijesztő álmaikból, hanem forduljanak szembe álmaik félelmetes alakjával és győzzék le őket. Ez a népcsoport így megtanulta, hogyan dolgozhatja fel a saját félelmeit, hogyan kezelje lényének sötét oldalát, s így nem is olyan meglepő, hogy körükben csaknem ismeretlen az emberölés, az öngyilkosság vagy az elmebetegség.


Isten megalkotta az álmokat, hogy a sötétségben botorkáló álmodóknak megmutassa az utat. (Ősi egyiptomi magyarázat)

Az álom kódrendszere


Az álmok képanyaga különböző rétegekből, szintekből tevődik össze, és a helyes értelmezéshez ezeket is tanácsos megkülönböztetni. Nem kell mindig vaskos tanulságokat keresni, ugyanis van az álmoknak egy primer rétege, ami inkább csak az agy feldolgozó tevékenységének tulajdonítható. Egyszerűen feldolgozza a napi események információját.

Tehát minden jelentőség nélkül visszaköszönhetnek a nap során látott képek, mozzanatok, színek, vagy bármi, pontosan úgy, ahogy a hétköznapi tudatunkban is visszagondolunk egy már megtörtént eseményre. Ehhez a primer réteghez tartozik az is, amikor az álomélet egyfajta belső szelepként működik. Ha valamilyen régóta ki nem élt szenvedély jelentkezik az álomban, akkor abban tényleg nincs helye semmiféle mondvacsinált értelmezésnek. Egyszerűen el kell fogadni, hogy az elme csak szabadjára engedi és megmozgatja azokat a zátonyra futott érzelmeket és kielégítetlen igényeket, amelyek végre ki akarnak törni.

Tudatosodni kell a ténynek, hogy igenis vannak ilyen vágyaink és igényeink. Az álmok következő rétegét is az egyéni képanyag határozza meg, hiszen mindenki másképp dolgoz fel egy adott történést vagy élményt. Ugyanaz az esemény mást jelent az egyik embernek, és merőben mást a másiknak, a különböző dolgokat tehát csak a saját külön kis könyv- vagy irattárába helyezheti bele. Az ebből a rétegből formálódó képek már komoly jelentőséggel bírhatnak, de a másik ember számára már nem jelenthetik ugyanazt. 

Ugyanakkor a közös történelemből fakadóan létezik olyan univerzális képi világ, amelynek szimbólumait egyfajta lenyomatként mindenki magában hordozza. Mondjuk a sötét verem, vagy a hideg éjszakában fellobbanó tűz lángja csaknem minden emberből hasonló asszociációkat vált ki. Ha csak ez utóbbiból állna össze az álomanyag, akkor nagyobb hatékonysággal lehetne egy mindenki számára működő álmoskönyvet szerkeszteni, csak hát ez mégsem így van.

A belső világ feltérképezése


A lélek módszeres feltérképezéséhez jó szolgálatot tehet az álomnapló rendszeres vezetése. Elalvás előtt koncentrálni kell arra, hogy ébredés után tisztán fogunk emlékezni az álomra, és jó néhány ilyen szuggesztív utasítás után valóban tisztább képeket tudunk felidézni. Egyeseknél az is sokat segít, ha ébredés után addig mocorognak, fészkelődnek az ágyban, amíg megtalálják azt a pózt, amiben az adott álmot álmodták. Valahogy így "könnyebben beugrik" az emlékkép.

Ugyanakkor már az is sokban hozzájárul a lelki egyensúly megteremtéséhez, ha egyszerűen csak átéljük az adott álom felmerülő foszlányképeinek hangulatát. Ha csak beleengedjük magunkat abba a hangulatba, ami az ébredés után jellemző ránk. Ez ugyanis egyfajta befelé fordulást, önelfogadást feltételez. Mindennek azért van óriási jelentősége, mert sokan egyáltalán nincsenek tisztában azzal, hogy milyen keményen bánnak saját magukkal, mennyire idegen és érdektelen számukra saját belső világuk, s ez pszichológiai szempontból bizony komoly önsorsrontó folyamatokat eredményezhet.

Az említett egyszerű gyakorlattal azonban bárki együttérzőbbé, megértőbbé válhat önmagával szemben, s ebben az elfogadó megnyílásban, lelki mélységei és spirituális magasságai is közelebb "férkőzhetnek" hozzá. Akár könynyen értelmezhető álmok formájában.

FORRAS: astronet.hu​


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 30)

*Nagy utazás*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/9f0bf196aff63bee89a1878aca7f707f/tumblr_mfu5f9VBE21reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Nagy utazás" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Nagy utazás"></p>
<p>Bárki megmondhatja, aki akár csak egyszer is elindult egy nagy utazásra, hogy maga az út, de már az útra való készülődés is mennyire megváltoztatta az életét, kizökkentette a mindennapi rutinjából, megszokott, meghitt lelki nyavalyáiból. Az utazás nem csak arról szól, hogy idegen kultúrákat ismersz meg, találkozol új és érdekes emberekkel, élményekkel leszel gazdagabb, hanem tanulsz. Elsősorban önmagadról. Ami az utazás előtt volt, az már a múlt, ami az utána jön, az még csak a jövő, itt és most csak az út van.</p>
<p></p>
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching - <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>


----------



## VanHalen (2012 December 30)

*Gyűjtsd össze!*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/5f1364ea4fcd7a7fc91654288b28d7f5/tumblr_mfu6608m2L1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Gyűjtsd össze!" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Gyűjtsd össze!"></p>
<p>Talán ez az évnek az egyik legalkalmasabb időszaka arra, hogy feltöltsd jóérzés raktáraidat. Bármikor, amikor úgy érzed, most jó, most kellemes a hangulat, szép emlékek idéződnek fel, vagy egyszerűen csak jól érzed magad a bőrödben, érintsd meg a bal csuklódat. Jobb kezed mutató és gyűrűs ujjával, könnyedén, legfeljebb 1-2 másodpercre érintsd meg a csuklódat. Egy Pavlov nevű jeles férfiú észrevette, hogy a fiziológiás reakciók összekapcsolhatók más ingerekkel neki pl. egy csengő hangját és a kutyákra jellemző éhes viselkedést sikerült először összekötni azzal, hogy gyakorta társította a csengő hangot a kutyák kajájával. Egy idő után már nem kellett a kaja látványa, a kutya produkálta az éhes kutya viselkedést. Lehet, meglepő, de a jóérzés is alapvetően fiziológiai reakció. Amikor jól vagy a bőrödben, megváltozik a mimikád, testtartásod, gesztusaid, légzésed, szívverésed, stb., stb. s produkálod a köszönöm jól vagyok viselkedést. Ezt a köszönöm jól vagyok viselkedést kapcsolod most össze a csuklód érintésével. És vedd észre, amikor majd nehéz helyzetekbe keveredsz, borús lesz a hangulatod, elég csak megérinteni a csuklódat, máris köszönöd, jól vagy.</p>
<p></p>
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching - <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 1)

*Boldogság*

<p><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/65ab866f3974c55b5679707e6fa4080e/tumblr_mfyluvmRJl1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Boldogság"></p>
<p>Ilyenkor újév táján fűnek, fának (boldognak és boldogtalannak) kívánunk Boldog Új Évet. De elgondolkoztunk már azon, hogy mit is kívánunk? A boldogság bár néha észrevétlenül egyszerűnek tűnik, talán, mint a levegő: csak hiányát érezzük meg. De a látszólagos egyszerűség mögött egy roppant összetett dolog rejlik.</p>
<p>A régi kínai írásban a boldogság fogalmát három szimbólum együttese alkotta: JÓSZERENCSE, JÓLÉT, HOSSZÚ ÉLET.</p>
<p>Ez a három együttesen adja ki a boldogságot. </p>
<p>Mint ahogy a Nevető Buddha Kínából és Japánból ismert ábrázolásai is ezt az egyszerű összetettséget fejezik ki. Néhányan úgy tartják, hogy a kedélyes figura ihletője egy excentrikus, vándor Csan / Zen kolduló szerzetes volt, aki több mint ezer éve élt, és akiről úgy vélik, egy megtestesülése Maitreya bodhisattvának. E Buddha hatalmas pocakja jelképezi a jó szerencsét, bőséget, széles mosolya az elfogadást, az örömöt és a játékos spontaneitást.</p>
<p>Persze, manapság sokan az agy kémiájára egyszerűsítik le a dolgot, egy tabletta, kevéske vagy épp mértéktelen folyadék, s máris előállta a boldogság.</p>
<p>Vagy mégsem.</p>
<p>Én azért a három kínai írásjel mellett, egy negyedikre is hadd hívjam fel a figyelmet. Nem mondom, hogy egyszerűbbé teszi a dolgot, de van-e nélküle boldogság?</p>
<p></p>
<p>NLPtrainer | BUÉK </p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching - <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 3)

*Tedd mérlegre az időd!*

<p><img title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Tedd mérlegre az időd!" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Tedd mérlegre az időd!" src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/52183617eaa9d413bb10b5e7bf7c9e5f/tumblr_mg1bqnJnhW1reui2go1_500.jpg" /></p>
<p>Hogyan osztod be az idődet? Most hagyjuk az alvást, csak az ébrenléttel foglalkozzunk. Rajzolj egy kört. Ez a kör jelképezze az össz időd. Oszd be tortaszeletekre &ndash; mint gonosz mostoháéknál, lehet vékony is, vastag is, aszerint, ki mennyire áll a szívedhez közel &ndash; mire mennyi időt szánsz? És hogy el ne felejtsd, mindegyik szeletkébe írd bele, mi is az.</p>
<p>Elégedett vagy? Ha véletlen nem, rajzold át úgy, egy másik lapra, hogy jó legyen: csinálj egy olyan időbeosztást, amivel elégedett lennél.</p>
<p>[Javaslom, most tedd félre ezt a gyakorlatot egy-két napra, majd nézd át újra, alakítsd a tortaszeleteket, hogy igazán elégedett legyél. Addig ne is olvass tovább &ndash; úgy se tudod megállni ]</p>
<p>Rajzold át most a tortaszeleteidet &hellip;</p>
<p>Hogyan osztanád be az idődet, ha pontosan tudnád, mához egy évre kész, vége mindennek. Meghalsz, nincs tovább. Egy meteor biztosan eltalálja a Földet, a Mayák elszámolták magukat egy kicsit, vagy bármi más &hellip; Hogyan osztanád be az idődet?</p>
<p>Rajzold le most!</p>
<p>Hogyan alakulna a kör felosztása, ha biztosan tudnád, csak egy hónapod van hátra &hellip;</p>
<p>Rajzold le most!</p>
<p>Hogyan, ha csak egy heted lenne &hellip; rajzold le most!</p>
<p>Hogyan, ha csak egy napod lenne &hellip; rajzold le!</p>
<p>Hogyan, ha csak egyetlen órád lenne &hellip; ne vesztegesd az időd rajzolgatásra:</p>
<p>Élj!</p>
<p>Ébren vagy?</p>
<p></p>
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad &ndash; <a title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />Life-Coaching - <a title="Life-Coaching communitie" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 5)

*Te, mint nő, felfoghatatlan lehetőségekkel vagy megáldva*




~ Amikor néhány pillanatra megéled magadban a nőt, amikor minden görcsölés és küszködés, aggódás és véleményalkotás helyett jól érzed magadat a bőrödben, belőled születik meg a tavasz. A mozgásod, a hangod, a mosolyod, egyetlen pillantásod elég ahhoz, hogy a körülötted lévő szenvedésből örömöt, a fájdalomból boldogságot teremts. Ha az egód félreáll, és megéled lényedet, minden mozdulatod, tested minden rezdülése maga a tánc, maga a zene. Ha nem ostoba féltékenységgel és aggodalommal vagy tele, érzelmeid és gondolataid hatására végtelen lehetőségek szökkenek szárba: ahogy megéled a szívedet, és nevetsz, az egész világ ragyog és veled nevet.
Erre a nő önmagában, minden tanulás nélkül képes: a teremtés lágyságban, odaadásban megnyilvánuló, végtelen ereje a tiéd, pontosabban te vagy. Ha az egód korlátai feloldódnának, maga lennél a határtalan lehetőség és a folyamatos változás csodája, öröme, boldogsága. De hát a női-egód, amellyel tévesen nőként azonosítod magad, megfoszt ettől a lehetőségtől, s csak pillanatokra engedi meg neked, hogy az légy, aki vagy: nő.~

(A. J. Christian)
​


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 9)

*5 üzenet*

<p><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/b2bd7c09c05f317e0b80f81e5d20aac9/tumblr_mgd4uc6eR71reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness -A jó párkapcsolat 5 üzenete"></p>
<p>Egy jó kapcsolat rendszerint öt üzenetre alapul.</p>
<ol>
<li>Milyen csodálatos vagy drágám</li>
<li>Mennyire örülök neked</li>
<li>Milyen jó veled</li>
<li>Meg tudjuk csinálni</li>
<li>Összetartozunk</li>
</ol>
<p>Persze, így ebben a formában nem, vagy csak nagyon ritkán mondunk ki. [Legfeljebb az ellenkezőjét, de az már nem (jól) működő kapcsolat.] És az is valószínű, hogy amikor véletlen szó szerint elhangzanak, a partnerünk nem igazán tudja, mit kezdjen vele.</p>
<p>A lényeg inkább azon van, hogy az üzenet elérje a célját, a partnerünk érezze, egy jól működő kapcsolatban van. S mivel, mint minden kommunikációs aktus, ez is visszahat ránk: mi is megerősödünk abban, hogy igen, van egy jól működő kapcsolatunk.</p>
<p>Mik is ezek a célok?</p>
<p>(1)&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Milyen csodálatos vagy drágám</b>:<br />
Megerősítés, pozitív visszajelzés adása.<i>Kedves szavak, udvarlás, bók, a partner teljesítményének (pl. egy jó vacsora), sikerének elismerése. Természetesen nem csak szavakkal, metakommunikatív jelzésekkel is: figyelmes tekintet, elismerő hümmögés, csettintés, stb.</i></p>
<p>(2)&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Mennyire örülök neked</b>:<br />
Érzelmek megjelenítése, ne csak érezzem, mutassam is.<i>A szavak és metakommunikatív jelzések mellett pl. Meglepetés, ajándék, de egy vacsora elkészítése, ágyba vitt reggeli és a fű spontán lenyírása is.</i></p>
<p>(3)&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Milyen jó veled</b>:<br />
Kölcsönös feltöltődés, ellazulás, biztonság élmény.<i>Az együtt töltött idő minősége számit s csak másodlagos a mennyiség. Szabadidő, kirándulás, utazás, sport kaland, mozi, színház, hangverseny.</i></p>
<p>(4)&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Meg tudjuk csinálni</b>:<br />
Támogatás, megfelelés kihívásoknak, számíthatsz rám.<i>Lojalitás, szolidaritás, közös vállalás (pl. gyerek, vállalkozás, háztartás) mellett a feltételek megteremtése (legalább csendben maradok, ha már mást nem tehetek), ventilláció biztosítása (mond el, mi történt) is ide tartozik.</i></p>
<p>(5)&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Összetartozunk</b>:<br />
Bizalom elmélyítése, kölcsönös jóérzések biztosítása.<i>Testi közelség, érintés, ölelés, szeretkezés, közös csend, ücsörgések, hosszú beszélgetések, intimitás, őszinteség.</i></p>
<p>Ezek az üzenetek nem egyformán fontosak a számunkra, van, aki ebből, mások abból az üzenetből érzik leginkább, hogy egy működő kapcsolat részesei. S vannak olyan kapcsolatok, amelyekben egyes üzenetek soha nem mennek át. Mégis működik. Valahogy.</p>
<p>Néhány kérdés, amit érdemes megfontolnod:</p>
<ul>
<li>Neked melyik üzenet az igazán fontos? Rakd őket rangsorba!</li>
<li>A partnerednek melyik üzenet az igazán fontos? Rakd őket sorrendbe az ő szemszögéből!</li>
<li>Melyiket milyen gyakran, mennyire jól gyakorlod? Azaz, Te milyen üzeneteket bocsájtasz ki magadból?</li>
</ul>
<p>Ha csak rajtad múlna, min változtatnál?</p>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666; color:#000; margin:15px">
<p></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain fitness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#CCC;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a style="color:#CCC;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
<p></p>
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 9)

*Ha csak rajtad múlna, min változtatnál?*

<p><img alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Ha csak rajtad múlna, min változtatnál?" src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/c866eb823b953311877e67b434401b62/tumblr_mgd8z6WoQR1reui2go1_500.jpg" /></p>
<p></p>
<p>Gyakorta futunk rá erre a kérdésre, akár kimondva, akár kimondatlanul &hellip; néha, még magunknak is feltesszük: &bdquo;ha csak rajtam múlna, min változtatnék?&rdquo; És min is? Rendszerint lenne min. De valahogy az istennek se sikerül. Még megfogalmazni sem. Valahogy a mindennapi túlélés elsodor. És igazad is van, ki a fene az, aki ebben a rohanásban, idegeskedésben még arra is oda figyel, min változtasson, mit csináljon másképp. De mielőtt összecsapnának a hullámok, lépj eggyel hátrább. Nézd meg a dolgot kívülről! Lehet, talán úgy, mint egy mozifilmet, amelynek te vagy a rendezője. Így már könnyebb, hisz ez csak egy film &hellip; min változtatnál? Nyugodtan, rendezd újra a filmet, legyen olyan, amilyennek igazán szeretnéd. Most milyen érzés? Amikor ez a film pereg? Mit jelent számodra, amikor ilyen az életed? És másoknak? Férj, feleség, gyerek, barát, anyós, főnök, fű, fa és bogár &ndash; ők mit szolnak hozzá, amikor ilyen az életed? És neked? Neked tetszik? És amikor gondolatban visszalépsz a film-vászonra, bele a saját szerepedbe, milyen érzés? Vedd észre, mi változik benned? Milyen a testtartásod, hangod, gesztusaid, mimikád? Milyen a légzésed, szívverésed, izmaid tónusa? Figyelj meg minden változást. Most milyennek látod a dolgot? Alakítsd nyugodtan olyanná, hogy a legjobb legyen neked. És amikor már elégedett vagy &hellip; mi lesz az első lépés, amit meg kell tenned? Ne csak gondold át, írd is le egy füzetbe. Mikor kezdesz hozzá? Honnan fogod tudni, hogy jó irányba visz? Mire van szükséged, hogy működjön? Hogyan szerzed meg? Milyen érzés, amikor ezt megteszed? Mi a következő lépés? Mi a következő? A következő &hellip; mindaddig, amíg aztán pont olyan lesz, amilyennek szeretnéd, s teszed. Hisz csak rajtad múlik, min változtatsz.</p>
<p></p>
<div style="MARGIN: 15px; BACKGROUND: #666; COLOR: #000">
<p></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain fitness<br />&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás &ndash; Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad &ndash; <a style="COLOR: #ccc" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching &ndash; <a style="COLOR: #ccc" title="Life-Coaching communitie" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
<p></p></div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 11)

*Rajtad áll*



~ Rajtam áll, mivel töltöm az időmet, kivel lépek kapcsolatba, kivel osztom meg a testem, az életem, a pénzem, az energiám. Kiválaszthatom, mit eszem, olvasok, tanulok. Eldönthetem, hogyan reagálok a kedvezőtlen életkörülményeimre - rajtam áll, hogy átoknak vagy lehetőségnek tekintem-e őket (és azon alkalmakkor, amikor túlságosan tele vagyok önsajnálattal, és nem tudom lelkesen nézni a dolgokat, még mindig megpróbálhatom megváltoztatni a szemléletmódomat). Megválogathatom a szavaimat és azt, hogy milyen hangnemben beszélek másokkal. És legfőképpen megválogathatom a gondolataimat.~


(Elizabeth M. Gilbert)


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 11)

*Boldogság*



~ A legapróbb dolog is boldoggá tehet egy napot, ha a megfelelő személytől érkezik. Keresd azt, aki egy szóval és egy mosollyal képes bearanyozni a hétköznapjaid és ha rábukkantál igyekezz ugyanígy tenni vele is. Észre fogod venni, hogy sokkal kifizetődőbb, ha ebből nyered a jókedved, mintsem, hogy folyton arra várj, hogy mikor okoz neked örömet a másik...~


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 15)

*Egy testi- lelki érzés*

<p><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/6d7bc2f2c53ef3126ea9c01e1359e5e7/tumblr_mgo02omT2f1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Egy testi- lelki érzés"></p>
<p>Néha van, hogy egy testi- lelki érzés, tünet, gondolat, vagy hangulat lefoglal, vissza-visszatér, szinte megbénít. Lefoglalja minden idődet, energiádat. Vegyünk egy példát:</p>
<p>Üresség. Olyan ürességet érzel magadban, talán üresnek érzed magad.</p>
<p>Hol érzed? Tested mely részén érzed? Milyen? Milyen a nagysága? Milyen a kiterjedése? Mi tölt ki, mit nem? Milyen a felülete? Milyen színű? Milyen az anyaga? Milyen a hőmérséklete? Mozog, vagy esetleg vibrál? Milyen a színe, mennyire fényes, vagy mennyire sötét, esetleg világít? (Milyen a fénye) Milyen a hangja? (pl. természetes, technikai, emberi), Milyen a hang ereje? Melyen a tempója? Mond-e valamit (milyen hangon, ffi, nő gyerek, torz, meseszerű)? Milyen az illata? Mennyire átható? Mennyire kiterjedt, ragadós? Hogyan változik ez az illat? Milyen az íze? Mennyire erős, mennyire átható? Mennyire összetett? Mi az, ami megadja jellegzetességét? </p>
<p></p>
<div style="font-style:italic; color:#333; margin:15px;">
<p>(- közbevetőleg -)</p>
<p>Általában, amikor valami "zavaró dolog" jelentkezik, az rendszerint a tudatalatti közlési vágya, csak elég pupákul fogalmazza meg. Elsősorban légy hálás a dologért, egyrészt, mert szóba áll veled, valamit közölni akar - még ha ez gyakorta nem túl kellemes - másrészt légy hálás magadnak, hogy észrevetted, reagáltál, s pl. nem fojtottad magadba, nem nyomtad el valamivel, nem menekültél pl. munkába, tablettába vagy más egyébbe előle. Szóval légy büszke magatokra.</p>
<p>Először is VAKOGd körbe! (bocsi, mindjárt mondom mi az)</p>
<ul>
<li>Vizuális jellemzőit ragadd meg, hogy néz ki, színe, fényessége</li>
<li>Auditív jellemzőire figyelj, milyen a hangja, mennyire erős, mit mond, énekel</li>
<li>Kinesztéziás minőségét vizsgáld meg: súly, kiterjedtség, állag stb.</li>
<li>Olfaktórikus jellemzők: illat, szag</li>
<li>Gusztatórikus jellemzők: íz, ízleléssel érzékelhető minőségek</li>
</ul>
<p>(ha az első betűket összeolvasod: VAKOG, mindig amikor szokatlan dologgal találkozol magadban, környezetedben, mások reakciójában, s nem akarsz egyből "zsigeri választ" adni: VAKOGd körbe - rendszerint ez már önmagában is segít</p>
<p>(- folytatva -)</p>
</div>
<p></p>
<p>A válaszokat írd le a füzetedbe.</p>
<p>Utána gondolatban "csinálj" egy szimbólumot, ami ezt az ürességet megjeleníti a számodra. Ez nagyon sokféle, nagyon változatos dolog lehet, kezdve egy kisplasztikától, a gyermekjátékokon át valamilyen "használati tárgyig".</p>
<p>Legegyszerűbb, ha befejezed ezt a mondatot: "Most olyan üresnek érzem ezt a dolgot, mint ..."</p>
<p>(pl. mint egy mákdarálót, vagy Rodin gondolkodójának bal térdkalácsát)</p>
<p>Ha megvan a szimbólum, gondolatban tedd magad elé az asztalra, vagy bárhová, ahová kívánkozik, de ne túl messze. Gondolj rá őszinte szeretettel, és tisztelettel, azért mert megjelent előtted. És kérdezd meg, hajlandó-e most veled együtt dolgozni. </p>
<p>Ha, igen ... azaz egyszerűbb eset.</p>
<p>Ha nem, kérdezd meg, hogy mire van szüksége, hogy mégis, és kb. mikor. És add meg neki, amit kér. Közben fontos: tartsd fenn vele kapcsolatban az elfogadás, tisztelet, szeretet érzését, bármilyen is, bármit mond is.</p>
<p>Ha igen, kérdezd meg, mi a szándéka, közölni valója ... és a választ rögzítsd írásban.</p>
<p>Majd köszönd meg, s egyben kérd meg tisztelettel, hogy majd még hadd fordulj hozzá, amikor szükséged lesz rá, s addig is vigyázzon rád.</p>
<p>És engedd, hogy távozzon.</p>
<p>


<p></p>
<div style="background:#666; color:#000; margin:15px">
<p></p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain fitness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#CCC;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a style="color:#CCC;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
<p></p>
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 16)

*Belső egyensúly a világgal*







Az NLP abban segít, hogy kapcsolatot találjon saját belső erőforrásaival, egyensúlyt teremtsen saját életében, világában. Integrált megközelítést kínál a személyes fejlődés, a gyógyulás, párkapcsolatok terén épp úgy, mint a munka és karrier világában. Mint az NLP-vel hivatásszerűen foglalkozó pszichológust, mindig csodálattal tölt el, hogy az emberek milyen gyorsan képesek felfedezni a bennük lévő végtelen lehetőségek tárházát, oldják meg problémáikat, érik el céljaikat, rendezik kapcsolataikat egymással és önmagukkal.



NLPtrainer | online tanácsadás
Skype: NLP.trainer



<tbody>

</tbody>
Töltsd le a Skype-t és hívj fel ingyen.

<tbody>

</tbody>
Érezd jól magad http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting 
Life-Coaching - https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 23)

*Aranyoskám*






A legtöbb embert nagyon nagy zavarba lehet hozni, ha kicsinyítve, látszólag kedveskedve szólítjuk meg és azután természetesen mondhatjuk, de hisz ez bolond, miért reagál így, amikor én csak kedves voltam hozzá, Cunci, Aranyoskám, Mókuskám, vagy a foglalkozását kiforgatva Menedzserke, Tanítócska stb., stb. Az emberi találékonyság szinte határtalan. A hatást, még fokozhatjuk, ha közben belépünk az intim szférájába. Hasonló eredményt érhetünk el, ha valakinek a tudását, alkalmasságát vonjuk kedvesen kétségbe. Te ehhez még kicsi vagy, Nem biztos, hogy Ön erre képes, És ezt még maga mondja?

Az ilyen manipulációnak egyetlen célja van, hogy bebizonyítsuk, a másik teljesen hülye, kontrollvesztett indulati lény, aki hajlamos mindent, s mindenkit félreérteni.

Pedig az ellenjáték igen egyszerű: tükrözd vissza! Ha úgy érzed, tudod kontrollálni a helyzetet, akkor kicsit visszafogottan, középre húzva. Ha nem, nem, de akkor vidd túltúlzásba. És amikor változtat a viselkedésén, azonnal változtass te is.






NLPtrainer | Brain fitness
Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer
Érezd jól magad http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting 
Life-Coaching https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 23)

*Tanulj megbocsájtani*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/f76c818d804f613599e78d890c0c75c5/tumblr_mh2qaeKyzX1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Tanulj megbocsájtani" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Tanulj megbocsájtani"></p>
<p>Rengeteg jó tanácsot olvashatsz, hogy bocsáss meg dolgokat lehetőleg mindent, s akkor az élet szép lesz. És akkor veszel egy mély levegőt na, jó, most jól megbocsájtok és nem történik semmi. A keserűség, fájdalom, csalódottság ott maradt. Miért is múlt volna el? Lehet, az ok már megszűnt, de az üzenet ott maradt, még nem hallgattad meg, nem válaszoltál rá. Figyeld meg, hol érzed magadban még? VAKOGd körbe (*) és alkoss belőle egy szimbólumot. Már az ismert módon tedd magad elé, s kérdezd ki </p>
<ol>
<li>Mi az a jó, az fontos pozitív dolog, amit szeretne elérni a számodra? [írd le egy füzetbe]</li>
<li>Köszönd meg, hogy ezt akarja </li>
<li>Gondolatban képzeld el (menj olyan időbe), amikor ez már maradéktalanul megvan, kiteljesedett az életedben </li>
<ul>
<li>milyen érzés ez most?</li>
<li>mit jelent számodra?</li>
<li>mit jelent másoknak?</li>
<li>mihez visz közelebb?</li>
</ul>
<li>Ismét fordulj hozzá, s kérdezd meg, hogy most, hogy ez már megvan, kiteljesedett, mi az ami lehet még fontosabb, jó dolog, amit ő akar számodra? [írd le egy füzetbe]</li>
<li>Ha a válasz nem egy omnipotens (**) érték, térj vissza a (2) ponthoz, ha igen, lépj eggyel tovább</li>
<li>Engedd, hogy az érték kiteljesedjen az életedbe, figyeld meg</li>
<ul>
<li>milyen érzés?</li>
<li>hogyan változik a testtartásod, <br/>légzésed, szívverésed, <br/>gesztusaid, mimikád, hangod, <br/>amikor ez az érzés eláraszt téged teljesen</li>
</ul>
<li>Gondolatban áraszd mindenkire ezt az érzést, engedd, hogy átjárja szeretteidet, barátaidat, ismerőseidet, s figyeld meg, hogy alakul most az életük, kapcsolatuk veled.</li>
<li>Legvégül kínáld fel ezt az érzést a szimbólumnak is, engedd, hogy beburkolózzon vele, átjárja majd köszönd meg a jelenlétét, s szeretetteljesen engedd útjára.</li>
</ol>
<p>Figyeld meg, most milyen, amikor a megbocsájtás tárgyára gondolsz, mi változik, hogy alakul, ha esetleg legközelebb találkoztok.
</p>
<p>És ezzel nagyjából el is végezted a megbocsájtást. Természetesen, mint minden gyakorlatot, ezt is többször elvégezheted, akár ugyanazzal a szimbólummal is.
</p>
<p>De a legfontosabb: mindenekelőtt bocsáss meg önmagadnak! </p>
<p></p>
<p>(*)<a href="http://nlptrainer.blog.com/2013/01/15/egy-testi-lelki-erzes/" title="NLPtrainer | Brain fitness: Egy testi- lelki érzés">VAKOG - "Egy testi- lelki érzés"</a> </p>
<p>(**) Omnipotens értékel: Nem szívesen írnék példát, mert esetleg hajlamossá válsz, hogy ezeket keresd, holott, lehet, neked teljesen másképp jelennek meg olyan dolgok, mint a szeretet, béke, egység, stb. <br />
A lényeg az, hogy amikor a gyakorlat során kétszer ugyanazt, vagy nagyon hasonló választ kaptál, és a másodikat teljesebb, nyugodtabb, kiegyensúlyozottabb, csendesebb érzés kíséri, akkor nagy valószínűséggel egy ilyen az életedben omnipotens, mindent átható értékhez jutottál közelebb.
</p>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666; color:#000; margin:15px">
<br/>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain fitness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#CCC;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a style="color:#CCC;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 24)

*Jó gének *

<p><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/70b12c233117d160718f9995b3dc0a33/tumblr_mh4k4sqquM1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Happyness  Jó gének " title="NLPtrainer | Brain Happyness  Jó gének "></p>
<p>Tegnap olvastam egy röpke cikket a génekről. Most nem csinálok reklámot a cégnek, de a lényeg, hogy a gének vizsgálatával nem csak a potenciális betegségeket lehet kiszűrni, hanem célzott terápiát is lehet javasolni, rákra, cukorbetegségre, Alzheimer-re, stb., stb. Ez biztos igen kiváló, de nekem egy másik cikk jutott erről az eszembe: vajon a jó közérzetünk, hangulatunk, boldogságunk mennyire genetikusan meghatározott?<br />
<br />
Sokak szerin vannak olyanok, akik eleve boldogtalanságra születtek. Néha akár nemzetek is. Marina Krakovsky tanulmánya szerint (Scientific American, 2007) a genetikai háttér legalább 50%-ban befolyásolja, hogy képesek vagyunk-e boldogan élni, vagy mégse. Vizsgálatában egypetéjű, és rendes ikreket, valamint örökbefogadott gyerekeket, fiatal felnőtteket vizsgált meglehetősen hosszú távon. Eredményei szerint sokakkal (50%) bármilyen jó történhet az életük során – beteljesült szerelem, gyermekáldás, karrier, lottó ötös, vagy bármi – boldogság érzetük pillanatok alatt visszaáll a megszokott, katasztrofális szintre. A génjeik ezt diktálják.<br />
<br />
Saját használatomra én inkább kiforgatom az „Utolsó szamuráj” szállóigévé vált mondást: „Tegyünk meg mindent, ami tőlünk telik, aztán majd meglátjuk, milyenek a génjeink”</p>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666;color:#000;margin:15px">
<br />
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Happyness <br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás – Skype: NLP.trainer<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad – <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching – <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
<br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 24)

*Szeresd magad*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/13d96baf6858e675d5a190a9fb042d79/tumblr_mh4linLROl1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Happyness  Szeresd magad" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Happyness  Szeresd magad"></p>
<p>Engem senki sem szeret. Ha szeretnél, nem tennél ilyet. Te nem tudsz szeretni, ha tudnál Ma szeretettelen világban élünk. És hadd ne sorjázzam tovább. És savanyúak, keserűek vagyunk, áldozatok. Az ok persze a világ, a másik.<br />
<br />
Pedig a boldog embereknek egyik legfontosabb jellemzője, hogy képesek önmagukat szeretni. Számos vizsgálat igazolja, hogy azok, akik képesek szeretni önmagukat, képesek elfogadni saját magukat - beleértve esendőségeiket és kiválóságaikat is sokkal boldogabbak, mint mások.<br />
<br />
Vannak, akik úgy gondolják, ez a boldogság alapja. Amikor el tudom fogadni saját hibáimat, nem rémülök meg attól, ha valakiben viszont látom azokat. Amikor büszke vagyunk saját teljesítményemre, nem irigykedem másokéra. Amikor képes vagyok önmagam elfogadására, képes vagyok másokat elfogadni, olyannak, amilyen.<br />
<br />
Az önmagukat szerető emberek körében kevesebb előítélettel, szorongással, depresszióval találkozol. Ők azok, akik stabilan tartják magukat saját erkölcsi normáikhoz, de ezt nem kívánják ráerőltetni embertársaikra.
Nagarjuna - az ókori India egyik filozófusa szerint:<em> Senki sem szerethet jobban, mint ahogyan te szereted önmagadat, és senkit sem szerethetsz jobban, mint ahogyan önmagadat szereted.</em><br />
<br />
Amikor úgy érzed, szeretetlen világba élsz, amikor és savanyú, keserű a hangulatod, áldozatnak érzed megad, akit senki nem szeret tedd fel magadnak a kérdést, vajon eléggé szereted magad?</p>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666;color:#000;margin:15px">
<br />
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Happyness <br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
<br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 26)

*Mit tekintesz sikernek?*

<p><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/15751656ab241c0071056b35228b80bd/tumblr_mh8e3l6F8R1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Happyness: Mit tekintesz sikernek?" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Happyness: Mit tekintesz sikernek?"></p>
<p>Közkeletű vélekedés szerint siker az, amit a szomszéd irigyel. Persze, ez egy rosszmájú megjegyzés de hordozz magában igazságot. Sokak számára a siker valami külső sok esetben nem is létező elvárásnak való megfelelés. <em>A te korodban már egy rendes családban igazán megengedhetnéd már magadnak hogy nézel ki? </em>Ha ügyesen választjuk meg a viszonyítási alapot, könnyedén elő tudjuk állítani magunkban a vesztes érzést. Pedig ha belegondolsz, a saját siker-élményed (ha van ilyen, de miért is ne lenne) nem összehasonlítható máséval csak a saját várakozásoddal. Egy jó praxissal bíró plasztikai sebész halálosan irigy lehet valamely híres filmszínész, mondjuk Robert De Niro sikereire. Csak értelmetlen, viszont arra kiváló, hogy a jó sebész pocsékul érezze magát a bőrében. És hiába tesz újabb és újabb erőfeszítéseket, nem lesz elégedett. Azt mondják, hogy akik önmagukhoz viszonyítják saját teljesítményüket, önmaguk számára állítanak fel célokat, követelményeket, s nem a külső (társadalmi, szülői, partneri) elvárásnak igyekeznek megfelelni, sokkal elégedettebbnek, kiegyensúlyozottabbnak és sikeresebbnek érzik magukat. Az ő mércéjük, viszonyítási alapjuk belül van. Már hallom a közbevetést, de hisz nekem is belül van ezen most ne vitatkozzunk. Biztos.<br />
<br />
Vannak céljaid? Biztos. De elgondolkoztál már azon, hogy mi lesz rá a bizonyíték, hogy elérted? Honnan tudod, hogy már megvan? Mikor leszel igazán elégedett?<br />
<br />
Ez elég bugyután hangzik. Pedig meglehetősen gyakori jelenség: akartál valamit, úgymond el is érted és még se vagy boldog, valami hiányzik. Akartál egy jó kapcsolatot, de egy jó autót, de egy kiváló beosztást, de de valami még hiányzik.


Mielőtt hozzákezdesz, vagy ha már hozzákezdtél: most szánj rá időt, s fogalmazz meg kritériumokat, határozd meg, mit tekintesz sikernek.</p>
<ul>
<li>Pontosan mit szeretnél elérni? Miről szól a célod? Mit jelent ez neked? Milyen érzés, amikor megvan?</li>
<li>Mi lesz rá a bizonyíték, hogy elérted? Honnan tudod, hogy már megvan? Mikor leszel igazán elégedett?</li>
<li>Mihez visz közelebb, amikor megvan? Milyen új lehetőségeket, távlatokat nyit meg? Milyen nagyobb talán fontosabb cél része ez?</li>
</ul>
<p>Ezzel létre hoztad saját belső viszonyítási pontod, s a siker az, ha ezt megcsinálod, eléred. Persze, mindig dönthetsz úgy, hogy a szomszéd nője zöldebb, de ez már egy másik történet.</p>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666;color:#000;margin:15px">
<br />
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Happyness <br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
<br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 28)

*Vedd kezedbe a sorsod*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/17219c1ca012d440eee2b860a0d840a7/tumblr_mhc6bmfYNa1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - Vedd kezedbe a sorsod" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - Vedd kezedbe a sorsod"></p>
<p>Elgondolkoztál már azon, hogy hol lehet találni kifejezetten boldogtalan embereket? Hol lépnek túl leggyakrabban a morális megfontolásokon? jó, most ne nézz ki az ablakon. Mindenhol, ahol az emberek nem érzik saját kezükben a sorsukat: börtönökben, idősek- vagy betegotthonokban, beteg társadalmakban. Persze a boldogság itt is felfedezhető, talált, elcsent örömök de elégedettség nem. Az elégedettség mindig tudatos döntés, önálló cselekedett következménye: valamit megtettél, valamit meghaladtál, valamivel hozzá járultál. Ez adja a különbséget az elégedettség és az örömködés között, a felelősség-vállalás és a sodródás között. </p>


<p>Vedd kezedbe a sorsod no de hogyan? A legkézenfekvőbb válasz az lenne: tudatosság. De ezzel valószínűleg nem vagy kisegítve. Viszont van négy nagy kérdéskör, amit érdemes lehet átgondolnod:</p>
<ul>
<li>Hol vagy most?</li>
<li>Miről szólnak az álmaid?</li>
<li>Milyen út vezet oda?</li>
<li>Mik lehetnek a buktatók?</li>
</ul>
<p>A Hol vagy most? látszólag igen egyszerű kérdés. Itt. Mégis, próbáld meg körbejárni. Hol vagy most az életedben? Mi az, ami már megvan? Mi tölt már el elégedettséggel, ha rágondolsz? Kik vesznek körbe? Kik a szövetségeseid, támogatóid, kik Mi az, ami még hiányzik, amit még jó lenne elérni? Mi az, ami nem, vagy nem úgy működik? Min változtatnál szívesen?</p>


<p>Miről szólnak az álmaid? Miért lelkesedsz vagy épp mi elől menekülsz? Milyen jövőt képzelsz el magadnak? Családodnak? Mikor lennél elégedett ezzel a jövővel? Mennyire vonzó? Mennyire érdemes érte élni?</p>


<p>Milyen út vezet oda? Sárgaköves. Milyen lépéseket kell megtenned? Mi áll rendelkezésre az utazáshoz? Mi a legfontosabb lépés? Melyik az első? Honnan fogod tudni, hogy jó úton, jó irányba haladsz?</p>


<p>Mik lehetnek a buktatók? Itt sokan a körülményekre gondolnak első sorban, s vége hossza listákat sorolnak fel, miért is nem. S bizonnyal igazuk van. Hisz, ha csak rajtuk múlt volna, már rég megtették volna már legalább az út felét. Vagy mégse. De belül, legbelül mégis mi akadályoz, hogy olyan életet élj, amilyet igazán szeretnél?</p>


<p>Nem biztos, hogy elsőre minden kérdés megválaszolható. Az se biztos, hogy minden válasz végleges, s ne szülnének újabb és újabb kérdéseket. Járd körbe, fontolgasd, vizsgáld meg 1000 és egy szempontból, beszéld meg másokkal nem mondom, hogy ez már maga a tudatosság </p>


<p>De amikor az első lépést megtetted.</p>


<p></p>
<div style="background:#666; color:#000; margin:15px">
<br/>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#CCC;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a style="color:#CCC;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p><br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Január 30)

*Próbáld ki magad*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/97fd499c83cf53e9b828869f4f97326e/tumblr_mhfs9rpzZA1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - Próbáld ki magad" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - Próbáld ki magad"></p>
<p><em>Dr. Timothy A. Pychyl</em> boldogság receptje igen egyszerű:<strong> Élj, ne vedd meg!</strong> Ez különösen fontos a mai világban, ahol tálcán kínálják az azonnali, instant kielégülések tömegét. Szomorú vagy? Vegyél boldogságot, ölelést. Unatkozol, vásárolj élményt! Szorongsz, ideges vagy? Vegyél tablettát. Magányos vagy? Vásárolj figyelmet. Stb. stb. És ezek látszólag jó megoldások. Könnyen elérhetők, újra és újra megszerezhetők, fokozhatók különösebb erőfeszítés nélkül. Nem bűn, nem hiba, nem erkölcstelen, ha élsz velük. Sőt, gyakran már a hiányuk számít annak. De mégis valami mindig hiányzik. A sokadik körömcipő, az eldobható, egyszer használatos partner, az egzotikus utazás után is valami még mindig hiányzik. <em>Timothy</em> azt is kérdezhetné: van-e élet erőfeszítés, kockázatvállalás, fejlődés nélkül? <br />Van. Csak érdemes-e azt élni?<br/>
Próbáld ki magad, hol vannak a határaid. Azután tegyél rá még egy lapáttal.</p>


<p></p>
<div style="background:#666;color:#000;margin:15px">
<br />
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p><br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Február 1)

*Gondolkodj előre*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/da95e018315b2f7fd02c0046530bfe51/tumblr_mhjf3usAWb1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - Gondolkodj előre" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - Gondolkodj előre"></p>
<p>Mi izgat, lelkesít, motivál jobban, az, ami már megvan, vagy az, ami ott lebeg előtted egy karnyújtásnyira? Hazafelé elképzeljük a kedves mosolyát, s mosolygunk. Elképzeljük a tengerpart fövenyét, a napsütést, nyaralást, s már jól érezzük magunkat. Még fel se bontottuk a hideg sört A jövő a végtelen örömforrások tárháza lehet azután, hogy mit valósítasz meg belőle, már a Te döntésed. És ezzel a képességgel nem vagyunk egyedül. Nem az emberi faj az egyetlen, amely így-úgy képes elképzelni a jövőt, jó dolgokat belelátni. De hogy kifejezett örömét lelje pocsékságok elképzelésében, Nos, arra csak mi vagyunk képesek. Gondold meg, mit képzelsz el, mert még hozzálát, és megvalósul.</p>
<p>Tedd teljessé az átélést!</p>
<p>A gyakorta emlegetett és dicsért vizualizáció nagyon fontos, hisz amit el tudsz képzelni és ha még fokozod is az átélést</p>
<p>Először képzeld el úgy, mintha egy moziban ülnél. A vásznon épp a kíván jelenet, elképzelt jövő kockái peregnek. Látod magad, ahogy pont az történik, s pont úgy, ahogy szeretnéd. Meg tudod figyelni, hol s mi zajlik. Kik vesznek körbe épp, kik részesei a jelenetnek, ők hogyan reagálnak. Színesben, széles vásznon. S mivel nem némafilm, így hallhatod is mit mondanak </p>
<p>Azután gondolatban lépj fel a vászonra (remélhetőleg) a főszereplő bőrébe. Figyeld meg, hogy változik a testtartásod, amikor az és úgy történik, amikor már megvan, amit szeretnél. Milyen a légzésed, szívverésed, gesztusaid, a bőröd, mimikád? Hogyan változik az izmaid tónusa, a hangod? Hangerő, szín, a szavak, amelyeket kimondasz? Innen belülről most milyennek látod a dolgot? A többieket? Milyen illat vesz körbe? Esetleg egy íz a szádban? Most milyen érzés ez, hogy már megvan? Hol érzed a testedben? Alakítsd úgy, hogy a legjobb legyen a számodra. És élvezd.</p>
<p>Talán érdemes lehet felfigyelned rá, hogy a szokásos vizualizációt (képzeld el) csak két dologgal egészítettük ki. Körbe VAKOG-tuk - bekapcsoltuk az összes érzékszervi csatornánkat az élmény megragadásába. És bele helyezkedtünk a helyzetbe (asszociálódtunk), beleéltük magunk a dologba. S amikor ügyesen csinálod de mikor ne csinálnád úgy máris ott az érzés: megvan, megcsináltam, mert képes vagyok, s nekem ez jár. Vagy valami hasonló. </p>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666; color:#000; margin:15px">
<br/>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#CCC;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a style="color:#CCC;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p><br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Február 2)

*A "simogatásról"*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/f549a2452a9a747f72b0b14f0cbc3e1a/tumblr_mhlfkp0enX1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - A simogatásról" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - A simogatásról"></p>
<p><strong>Eric Berne</strong> az emberi kapcsolatok alapegységét a <em>simogatásban</em> (stroke) látta. <em>Szia, jó napunk van, jól nézel ki, figyelek rád, fontos vagy nekem, érdekel, amit mondasz</em> (ez máris hat simogatás volt, remélem, jól esett). Úgy gondolta, hogy mindenkinek szüksége van a napi betevő simogatásra, s ha ezt valami oknál fogva nem sikerül megszereznie, akkor rosszul érzi magát. Végső soron olyan eszközökhöz folyamodhat, amelyekkel kicsikarhatja a másiktól ezt a simogatást. (Ezeket hívta <em>játszmának</em>: a játszmák egyetlen célja, hogy simogatáshoz jussunk, bármi áron.) Pedig van egy egyszerű és természetes módja annak, hogy hozzá jussunk a napi nélkülözhetetlen simogatás adagunkhoz. <strong>Adjunk</strong>. Amit adsz, előbb-utóbb visszajön, lehet nem pont tőle, de rendszerint bőséggel. Ehhez először is félre kell tennünk félelmeinket, szorongásainkat, előítéleteinket. No, akkor még se olyan egyszerű </p>
<p><em>Félünk</em> adni, ránézni egy alig ismertre az utcán, boltban, hivatalban, rámosolyogni, ne adjIsten megszólalni: hogy vagy? Mit fog szólni? Mit gondol majd, mit akarok? Mit fog mondani másoknak, hogy milyen vagyok én? Azt gondolja, hogy azt akarom?<em> Szorongunk</em> attól, hogy kapunk. Jaj istenem, mit akar ez? Mit képzel ez magáról? Még viselkedni sem tud, hagyjon már békén. És lesütjük a szeműnket, kerülünk minden szemkontaktust, felvesszük a mérges ponty arctartást És tele vagyunk szerintünk jól megalapozott <em>előítéletekkel</em>. Ennek? Pont ennek? De hiszen ő és itt ki-ki vérmérséklete, szokása szerinti listát sorolhat fel, hogy kiknek nem, biztosan nem, s csak azért sem.</p>
<p>Természetesen most lehetne 100 ész érvem, hogy miért érdemes ezeken túl lépni, neked meg 1000 ellenérved, tapasztalatod, s bizonyítékod, miért kell ragaszkodnod hozzájuk. Inkább csak egyszerűen lépj túl rajtuk, amikor meg tudod engedni magadnak, hisz, ha mindent pont ugyanúgy csinálsz, mint eddig, az eredmény is ugyanaz lesz, mint eddig. Vagy rosszabb.</p>
<p>A közösségi oldalakon a dolog azért egy árnyalattal egyszerűbb. A Berne-i simogatás, mint a kapcsolatok alapegysége a like. Tetszik. Egyfajta rituális <em>szia</em>, <em>látlak</em>. Megoszthatod a másik post-ját: <em>ez olyan jó, hogy akár én is írhattam, feltölthettem volna</em>. Vagy kommentezheted: <em>felkeltetted az érdeklődésem, megmozgatott, amit írtál</em>. És még számos más lehetőség is van, hogy simogatásokat adjunk.</p>
<p>De hát azon túl, hogy vélhetőleg mi is hozzájutunk a napi betevő simogatásunkhoz, miért is jó, ha simogatásokat adunk? Egy közel 200 000 embert megkérdező multikulturális vizsgálat kimutatta, hogy nemre, fajra, életkorra, iskolai végzettségre tekintett nélkül azok, akik kezdeményezőként simogatnak másokat, nem csak <em>boldogabbak, egészségesebbek, kiegyensúlyozottabbak</em>, mint a simogatástól elzárkózók. Hanem több barátjuk, erősebb, támogató hálózatuk van, s a jövőbe vetett bizalmuk, reményük is nagyobb.</p>
<p>Tehát like.</p>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666; color:#000; margin:15px">
<br/>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#CCC;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a style="color:#CCC;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p><br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Február 6)

*Felejtésről*

<p><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/efb5994ba8fe9cf75a17e35d46c2278a/tumblr_mhtj33VL3t1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - Felejtésről"></p>
Felejtésről</p>
<p>Milyen jó is lenne, csak klikkelni egy gombra esetleg egy színes pilula, és a felejtés máris teljes, tökéletes és végleges. Sokak vágyálma, s nem egy művészt, írót, filmrendezőt is megihletett már a tökéletes felejtés. A hajdan volt kedves, szerető, férj, feleség, de általában bármilyen érzelmileg megrendítő élmény emlékének végleges törlése. Mi lenne ha, ha csak egyetlen klikk, s a Nap újra ragyogó lilán sütne, az ég zöld, a fű kék (lehet, videó kártyát is cserélni kell). És vannak nem is kevesen, akik mindent meg is tesznek azért, hogy így legyen. Pedig </p>
<p>De közelítsük meg a dolgot máshonnan. Szoktál beszélgetni magaddal, magadban? Biztosan. De mielőtt a pszichiáter számát keresnéd, segítek. Idézz csak fel egy meg nem oldott konfliktus helyzetet, egy téged rosszul érintő döntést, mikor meg se kérdezték a véleményed. Mi történt utána, mondjuk hazafelé menet? Mégis csak jól elmondtad a véleményed. Megtaláltad a helyes megoldást. Magadban. Ezt hívják lépcsőházi bölcsességnek. De nincs nagy gáz, jobb későn </p>
<p>Szerencsésebb emberek s ha egy kicsit oda figyelsz magadra, rájöhetsz, te is közéjük tartozol nem csak ilyen horrorisztikus helyzetekben szoktak beszélgetni magukkal. Ajándékot veszel a kedvesednek, talán egy sálat, kendőt, s szinte látod a mosolyát, amikor kibontja, nézegeti, hallod mit szól hozzá, sőt már a vásárlás előtt is tudod, mit mond, hogy tetszik neki. Sokan volt tanáraiktól, szüleik emlékétől kérnek tanácsot. Még akkor is, ha már rég Hogyan lehetséges ez? Az igazán fontos emberek és sajnos a jelentéktelen, méltatlanok is bennünk élnek. A tudat leképezi őket egy-egy részünkbe. Talán úgy, mint egy modellt, tervrajzot, emlékek, helyzetek, viselkedések, képességek, értékek, emlékek, jó szándékok tárát. És ha egy résztől, egy személytől valami megbocsájthatatlan fájdalom ér, a tudat ösztönösen védekezik: megpróbálja leválasztani, eltávolítani ezt a részt. Hát ez nem tartozik a világ legkellemesebb élményei közé. Bár ezzel még rendszerint nem történik nagy baj. A gond az, hogy a lehasított rész nem csak az időközben méltatlanná vált személyt reprezentálja, hanem egy csomó vágyunkat, álmunkat (<em>igazán lehetne már családom, gyerekem, barátaim, hitem magamban, túl lehetnék ezen, meggyógyulhatnák már végre</em> stb.) is képviseli. Természetesen a hozzájuk kapcsolódó értékeinkkel, képességeinkkel egyetembe. (<em>Én már egyedül élem le az életem, nem keresek senkit, minek is, jó ez így</em>). És amikor még egy kicsit tudatosan rá is segítesz a dologra, elnyomod, elfordulsz ettől a részedtől, ezektől a dolgoktól is elfordultál. </p>
<p>Érdemes lehet még egyet csavarni a hasonlatok tömegén pusztán a káosz kedvéért. Mert ezek a lehasadt részek nem érzik magukat valami túl jól. Hajlamosak úgy viselkedni, mit egy-egy üres vegyérték. Kapcsolódnak jelen élethelyzeted valamelyik szereplőjéhez. Sokszor nem is épp a legjelentősebbhez. És akkor megint egy pasi, egy nő, már megint izzad a tenyered, már megint szerelem. Persze te már tapasztalt, s tanult vagy, nem kevés gyanakvással, s keresed a figyelmeztető jeleket, hogy még idejekorán, minél gyorsabban, mielőtt nagyon fájna és a jelek jönnek. Az önbeteljesítő jóslatok már csak ilyenek. A káosz pedig máris előállta ezen az életterületen.</p>
<p>A kérdés, hogy hogyan tudjuk újra kontrollunk alá vonni ezt a lehasadt részt, visszaintegrálni a nagy egészbe, mert mégis csak jó lenne normálisnak tekinteni a vágyainkat, megvalósítani az álmainkat.</p>
<ol>
<li>Először is <strong>azonosítsuk azt a részünket, amelyik most a gondot okozza</strong>. Ez nem könnyű, mert valahányszor arra gondolsz, egyből az a <em>szemét alak</em> jut az eszedbe Vele meg már nincs gondod. <br />
Gondolj bele, mit jelent számodra ez a helyzet. Mi változott a jelenben és a jövőben, amikor előállt? Mit jelent ez másoknak, mit szólnak hozzá? Figyeld meg, mit és hol érzel a testedben! (Ez akár csalóka is lehet, mert sok esetben kifejezetten pozitív érzés is kapcsolódhat hozzá. <em>Végre megszabadultam</em>, <em>nem járt túl az eszemen</em>, <em>ennél én sokkal jobbat érdemlek</em>. Szóval ne egy +/- minőséget, hanem egyszerűen csak egy érzést keress. Talán könnyebb lesz úgy, ha <strong>meg is érinted azt a helyet</strong>, ahol érzed a jelenlétét) Természetesen lehet ennek formája, kiterjedése, anyaga, súlya, színe, fényessége, hangja, intenzitása, illata, esetleg akár még íze is nem pusztán egy testi érzés.<br />
Amikor sikerült beazonosítnod, <strong>köszönd meg, hogy jelentkezett</strong>.(<em>Ez különösen akkor fontos, ha már korábban harcoltál ezzel a részeddel, megpróbáltad erőnek erejével megváltoztatni, elnyomni, kiiktatni az életedből, morálisan megítélni, elhallgattatni, túllépni rajta vagy annyi más fondorlatot elkövetni ellene: köszönd meg, hogy egyáltalán még szóba áll veled</em>)</li>
<li>Keressük meg a<strong> dolog pozitív szándékát</strong>! Kérdezd meg ettől a résztől: <em>Mit akarsz, milyen jó dolgot akarsz tenni velem, értem?</em><br />
(Ne lepődj meg, ha ilyeneket mond: barátság, szeretet, őszinteség, gyerek, bizalom, stb., sb.) <br /> Miközben kérdezed, mindig legyen pozitív, elfogadó, megbecsülést sugárzó a hangod, gondolatod, hisz valamikor ő biztosan nagyon jó dolgokat tett neked, s ma is tiszták és nemesek a szándékai, csak a körülmények változtak. És rendszerint ez a részünket épp úgy nyomasztja, mint minket. (Gondolj csak bele, hogy az eltelt időszakban mennyi negatív visszajelzést kaphatott tőled is, másoktól is.) Azért ez fáj is rendesen.</li>
<li>Kérdezd meg, hogy<strong> hajlandó-e együttműködni veled, s új, alternatív megoldásokat kialakítani</strong>, hogy elérje célját, azt a pozitív dolgot, amit szeretne neked. Hívd segítségül a kreatív részedet, hogy alakítson ki legalább három lehetséges alternatív megoldást, amivel ez a rész elérheti a célját. Minden egyes alternatívát kínálj fel a kérdéses részednek elfogadásra. Hogy érzi, ez a megoldás van olyan jó, vagy talán jobb is, mint a régi? Eléri a célját? Min változtatna, hogyan alakítaná? Mire lenne még szüksége, hogy tényleg működjön? Ez <em>egyfajta tárgyalás</em>, amelyen a kreatív részed, és a hibás viselkedést produkáló részed egymással egyeztetve, együttműködve keresik a megoldásokat. És Te most csak közvetítő, moderátor szerepben vagy. Vedd észre, minél jobban bevonódik a lehasadt rész a megoldás keresésébe, annál közelebb és közelebb kerül.</li>
<li>A <strong>viselkedéseink rendszert alkotnak</strong>, így ha egy valamit megváltoztatunk, az rendszerint számos más területen is változást okoz. Tehát amikor egy alternatíva jó, elfogadható az érintet rész számára, fontos hogy megkérdezd a többi részedet is, hogy ők mit szólnak hozzá, mit javasolnak, hogyan tehető megoldás még jobbá? (Ez<em> megint egy tárgyalási helyzet</em>. Ha a végeredmény nem elfogadható az érintett rész számára, vesd el az alternatívát és keress egy másik megoldást: lépj vissza a 3.ponthoz!) </li>
<li>Amikor az alternatív megoldás minden rész számára elfogadható, <strong>keressetek egy-egy szimbólumot, ami összekapcsol benneteket</strong> (pl. egy virág fűzér, egy arany lánc, vagy bármi, ami az összetartozást, egységet jeleníti meg számotokra) és ezzel együtt add oda az érintett résznek. (A szimbólum abban is segít majd, hogy könnyebben előhívd a kívánt megoldást, adott helyzetben elég csak mondjuk az aranyláncra gondolnod). Tehát most már legalább három alternatív megoldásod van, három szimbólum áll rendelkezésre. <em>Köszönd meg a részeidnek, hogy együttműködtek egymással</em>, s új élhető megoldásokat találtak, majd bocsájtsd el őket.</li>
<li>Gondolatban <strong>képzelj el, idézz fel egy olyan majdani helyzetet,</strong> amelyben szükséged lesz ennek a részednek a támogatására, s figyeld meg, hogy alakul most a dolog az új viselkedésekkel. S ha elégedett vagy, idézz fel még egy hasonló helyzetet a jövőben.</li>
</ol>
<p>Gyakorta az is előfordul, hogy sikerül oly hatalmasat belerúgnod (na jó, nem neked, hanem annak a fránya tudatnak) a lehasadt részbe, hogy az messzire repül, nagyon messzire. És talán soha nem kerül elő. A számodra felismerhető formában. De ez már egy másik történet.</p>


<p></p>
<div style="background:#666;color:#000;margin:15px">
<br />
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p><br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Február 8)

*Legyen neked sok-sok barátod*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/9dc484b1f359b8afd7f041927e27e1e8/tumblr_mhwpzhKNFz1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - Legyen neked sok-sok barátod" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness - Legyen neked sok-sok barátod" description="Az extrovertáltak rendszerint boldogabbak, mint az introvertáltak, s egészségesebben, hosszabb életet élnek. És ebben semmi meglepő nincs. Ránézésre is, a társaság központjában sürgő - forgó, poént és adomát egymásra halmozó ember aki fúrton-fúrt simogatásokat ad és kap"></p>
<p><b>Legyen neked sok-sok barátod</b></p>
<p>Az extrovertáltak rendszerint boldogabbak, mint az introvertáltak, s egészségesebben, hosszabb életet élnek. És ebben semmi meglepő nincs. Ránézésre is, a társaság központjában sürgő - forgó, poént és adomát egymásra halmozó ember aki fúrton-fúrt <i>simogatásokat</i> ad és kap (lásd még Eric Berne) boldogabb, mint a szoba sötét sarkába visszahúzódó, <i>kívülálló</i> introvertált. A dolog oda-vissza hat. Ahhoz, hogy az extrovertált a társaság középpontjában tudjon maradni, vonzania kell az embereket. El kell engedni a haragot, bosszúságot, s nyitottnak kell lenni a másik ember örömére. Persze vannak társadalmak, és vannak szubkultúrák, ahol ez fordítva van, s a harag, bosszú, gyűlölet a központi rendező elv. De ez valahogy nem a hosszú élet legbiztosabb receptje. Legyen sok barátod, legyenek események, együttlétek az életedben, legyen kikkel megosztani az örömöd, mert erre aztán igaz, minél többfelé osztod, annál több lesz.</p>
<p>De én introvertált vagyok. Nem baj, ezzel sokan vannak így. A kérdés, hogy elégedett vagy-e ezzel, vagy akarsz-e rajta változtatni. Egy introvertált számára a legtesthezállóbb megoldás, ha csendben ülsz és vársz. Sok kutatás igazolja, hogy az élet előre haladtával sok minden változik az agy kémiájában. Többek között az megrögzött introvertáltból szép lassan extrovertált lesz. Csak meg kell élni. Az viszont nem árt, ha segítesz a folyamatnak, s elkezdesz társaságba járni. Ne akarj ismerkedni, ne akarj barátkozni, csak légy jelen. Előbb-utóbb úgy is számos benyomás ér, lesznek ötleteid, véleményed, amit szívesen megosztanál. És tedd meg.</p>
<p><i>Színház az egész világ. és színész benne minden férfi és nő: Fellép s lelép: s mindenkit sok szerep vár életében</i> írta hajdanán jó William Shakespeare az <i>Ahogy tetszik</i>-ben. És igaza volt. Mert végső soron mi más az extro- vagy introverzió, mint szerep. Megtanulható viselkedések, készségek, elfogadható értékek, attitűdök és választható helyzetek tárháza. Mindez megtanulható.</p>
<p>Láttál már igazi extrovertáltat? Nem? Akkor nem is tudod, mitől borzadsz, akkor lépj vissza öt mezőt, s a következő két dobásból kimaradsz. De ha már láttál akkor képzeld el lelki szemeiddel, jelenítsd meg valahol ott ahol vagy, a közeledben. Na jó, annyira közel azért nem kell. És figyeld meg:</p>
<ol>
<li>Milyennek látszik kívülről? Milyen az öltözéke, hajviselete, testtartása? Milyenek a gesztusai, milyen a mimikája? Milyen a légzése, szívverése, milyen a hangja? Milyen a bőre? Tekintete? Milyen az illata? Gondolatban járd körbe, s figyeld meg alaposan. </li>
<li>Mit mond? Milyen szavakat használ? Mit akar közölni? Mi a szándéka?</li>
<li>Figyeld meg, kik vannak körülötte? Ők hogyan reagálnak rá?</li>
<li>És ő a környezetésre? Ő hogyan reagál?</li>
<p><i>Most te vagy a rendező is, drámaíró is egy személyben, alakítsd úgy az extrovertált szerepet, hogy kényelmes, testhez álló legyen, és az eredmény megmaradjon. Figyeld meg újra és újra, kik vannak körülött, hogyan reagálnak rá és ő hogyan viselkedik. </i>Amikor elégedett vagy</p>
<li>Gondolatban sétálj oda, ahol az extrovertált figurát megjelenítetted, lépj a helyére S talán mint egy overált vagy még inkább, mint egy szkafandert húzd magadra a szerepet, búj a bőrébe.</li>
<li>Vedd észre, hogyan változik a testtartásod, gesztusaid, mimikád, légzésed, szívverésed, hangod? </li>
<li>Figyeld meg, hogy a környezeted hogyan reagál erre a szerepre? Mi változik? Mit jelent ez a szerep Neked? Milyen érzés? Ha kell, igazíts a szerepen. Amikor elégedett vagy </li>
<li>Gondolatban idézz fel egy majdani helyzetet, amikor jól jön majd ez az extrovertált szerep, s figyeld meg, hogy alakul, mi változik? Azután még egyet, és még egyet amíg komfortossá nem válik </li>
</ol>
<p></p>
<p>Az is igaz persze, hogy egy ember számára a másik ember a legnagyobb stressz forrás, ha meg sok van belőlük de ez már egy másik történet.</p>
<p></p>
<p>PS: A nagy szerepfarigcsálásnál azért arra vigyázz, hogy Othello-ból ne csinálj Jago-t, Rómeóból Juliát. Tartsd meg az eredeti karaktert, a <i>dráma</i> szövetét. Kísérletezz nyugodtan, hisz <i>mindenkit sok szerep vár életében</i>.</p>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666; color:#000; margin:15px">
<br/>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Happiness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#CCC;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a style="color:#CCC;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p><br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Február 16)

*Álommunka*

<p><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/8bc71d8c6c1f255098413c4ab80d8c43/tumblr_mibiv2eExr1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Álommunka" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Álommunka"></p>
<p><strong>Álommunka</strong></p>
<p>Bár Freud kétségtelenül nem ebben az értelemben használta, de talán az analitikusok megbocsájtják, ha ellopom ezt a kifejezést tőlük. Az álom királyi út a tudattalan teremtő, problémamegoldó erejéhez. És persze, mindig is szerettünk volna kapcsolatba lépni ezzel, jó viszonyban lenni saját tudattalanunkkal. Az egyik legismertebb technikát az agykontrolosok (AK) alakították ki, s elég sokan használják is.</p>
<p>Amikor van egy téged foglalkoztató kérdésed, problémád, döntési helyzet - amiben szeretnéd a tudatalatti segítségét kérni este az éjjeliszekrényhez készítsd oda a naplódat, íróeszközt, s egy pohár vizet. Gondolatban idézd fel a megoldandó feladatot ha lehet, pár egyszerű mondattal írd le, majd kérd meg a tudatalattidat, hogy ébresszen fel, amikor megvan a megoldás. Azután idd meg a pohár víz felét, s térj nyugovóra. Innentől kezdve nincs más dolgod, mint aludni. Amikor a tudatalattid felébreszt, ülj fel, írd le a választ, idd meg a pohár víz másik felét, s folytasd az alvást tovább. Igazán kényelmes megoldás.</p>
<p>És meglehetősen hatékony is. Bár vannak korlátai. Néhány egyszerű technikai problémát leszámítva, mint pl. a veséd, vagy a tudatalattid ébresztget-e, vagy, hogy az ember partnere nem mindig tolerálja, ha éjnek évadján a szemébe világítasz miközben a családi könyvelést forradalmasítod </p>
<p>Arról már nem is beszélve, hogy ha valaki próbálta már elolvasni másnap reggel a félálomba lekörmölt zsenialitását Bízvást mondhatom, hogy nekem rengeteg briliáns ötletem enyészett így el ezt úgy se tudjuk leellenőrizni, jobb, ha elhiszed.</p>
<p>De talán a legnagyobb baj ezzel a technikával, hogy egy kérdés egy válasz elven dolgozik. Azaz egy bonyolultabb, összetetted problémánál újabb és újabb éjszakákat tölthetsz (álom)munkában.</p>
<p>Pedig milyen jó lenne belépni a tudattalan álom-világába, körbejárni a kínálkozó megoldást, megdumálni vele a dolgot, több szempontból is megnézni a helyzetet. </p>
<p>Először is aludjuk ki magunkat. Bőséggel és alaposan. Az ember álmosan még se kezdhet (álom)munkába. Győződj meg arról, hogy valóban kipihented magad, papír ceruza kéznél na, jó, egy pohár víz is és az alapkérdést rögzítetted. Gondold át:</p>
<ul>
<li>Miért fontos a válasz számodra? </li>
<li>Mivel lennél elégedett? </li>
<li>Mi lehet arra a bizonyíték, hogy megfelelő választ kaptál? </li>
<li>A válasz mit jelent számodra? Mihez visz közelebb? </li>
<li>Mit jelenthet másoknak? </li>
</ul>
<p>Amikor mindent alaposan átgondoltál, engedd el a kérdést, ne akard megoldani tudatosan hisz, ha lehetett volna, már biztos megoldottad volna. Engedd el. </p>
<ol>
<li>Helyezkedj el kényelmesen. Lehetőleg vízszintesen, hanyatt fekve. Tarkód, térded alá tegyél valamit, hogy a tested tökéletesen el tudjon lazulni. És csukd be a szemed. Ne akarj tudatosan ellazulni, relaxálni, hagyd kedvenc meditációs technikádat, csak csukd be a szemed, s engedd szabadon áramolni a gondolataidat. Ne a gondolataidat figyeld, hanem az áramlásukat. Ha valamelyik megtapad, vissza-visszatér, egyszerűen csak engedd el, s figyeld a gondolataid szabad áramlását. Talán olyan ez, mint egy színpad, hol szereplők jönnek, mennek, ágálnak néha nem is egy színdarabból, s te valahonnan egy sötét páholy mélyéről figyelsz csak.</li>
<li>Úgy 15-30 perc múlva a gondolatokhoz színek, formák, fények is társulhatnak úgy, mint gyakorta megesik ez emberrel elalvás előtt, a hipnagóg fázisban. Ezeket is hagyd elmenni. A színpad egészére figyelj, a gondolatok, színek, fények, formák szabad áramlására. </li>
<li>Vedd észre, ahogy a színpad lassan három dimenziós lesz, az alakzatok, színek fények stabilizálódnak, nem csak, mint díszlet, de mint reális kép (táj, interior, tárgy), alakot, a megoldásban fontos gondolatok testet öltenek. </li>
<li>Most már Te is a színpadra léphetsz, körbejárhatod, kérdéseket tehetsz fel, párbeszédet kezdeményezhetsz, vagy akár az időben is szabadon mozoghatsz.</li>
<li>Amikor kielégítő választ kaptál a kérdéseidre, köszönd meg a szereplőknek és a tudatalattidnak a segítséget, közreműködést. Bocsásd el őket. Lassan húzódj vissza a páholyod biztonságos melegébe, engedd, hogy a színpad képe elhomályosuljon talán úgy, mint mikor a közönség távoztával az ügyelő lekapcsolja a lámpákat. </li>
<li>És azzal a biztos tudattal, hogy tapasztalataidra pontosan emlékezni fogsz - azokat fel tudod idézni, írásba tudod foglalni mozgasd meg a végtagjaidat. Lassan ülj fel. És ha úgy érzed, most megihatod azt a pohár vizet.</li>
</ol>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666; color:#000; margin:15px">
<br/>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#CCC;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a style="color:#CCC;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p><br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Április 5)

*komfortzóna*

<p><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/09b083cb34dfb9e7352f9cbd902c6529/tumblr_mkscwhz7Sx1reui2go1_1280.png" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Komfortzóna" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Komfortzóna" width="500" height="450" align="middle"></p>
<p>~<em> A tavi béka soha nem látta még a tengert. A tavi béka nem is kíváncsi rá!<br>
Jól el van a maga kis pocsolyájában, köszöni, nem kér mást!<br>
Hogy a pocsolya éppen kiszáradóban, a helyét pedig feltöltik, mert épül az autópálya?<br>
Ezzel ő nem foglalkozik, majd lesz valahogy! Különben is! A fél életét itt élte, nehogy már most ugráljon!<br>
Az ő korában? Ugyan már! Ismersz tavi békát ? </em>~</p>
<p><strong>Komfortzóna</strong></p>
<p>Dolgok, amelyeket megszoktunk <br>
Amelyekről úgy hisszük <br>
<ul>
<li>kiszámíthatóvá </li>
<li>biztonságossá </li>
<li>kockázatmentessé </li>
</ul>
teszik az életünket </p>
<p>Kapcsolatok, amelyek <br>
<ul>
<li>a valahová tartozás</li>
<li>biztonság </li>
<li>fontosság </li>
</ul>
illúzióját keltik bennünk </p>
<p>Amikor kényelmesen, rutinosan, stressz mentesen, s unalmasan múlik az idő <br>
Bármilyen furcsa, bármennyire is objektíven fel tudjuk sorolni, mi az, ami nekünk kényelmes, ami komfortossá teszi az életünket az egész mégis csak a hiten alapul. Ha nem hinnénk, hogy ez így van, hogy nem csak ma, de holnap is így lesz, akkor már a zónán belül is aggódnánk. És semmit sem szeretnénk jobban, mint hogy kiderüljön, a valóság teljesen más, amit mi kiszámíthatónak, biztonságosnak véltünk, az nem több, mint egy illúzió. <br>
Ami nincs a komfortzónában, az </p>
<ul>
<li>kihívás </li>
<li>kockázatvállalás </li>
<li>kaland</li>
<li>döntés</li>
<li>változás</li>
<li>tanulás<br>
</ul>
<p><strong>Akkor most jó, vagy rossz?</strong><br>
Se nem jó, se nem rossz <br>
A komfort zóna pontosabban, a benne való tartózkodás nélkül nagyon nehéz lenne az élet. Állandó stressz, feszültség, egy lélegzetvételnyi nyugalom nélkül Viszont csak a komfortzónában élni nem élet. A jó, a váltás képessége, ha kell kimozdulni, reagálni, változni azután képesnek lenni a nyugodt, rutinos létezésre.</p>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#666; color:#000; margin:15px">
<br/>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness<br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#CCC;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Life-Coaching <a style="color:#CCC;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p><br />
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Április 10)

*A figyelemelterelés stratégiája*

h3>Noam Chomsky: A manipuláció 10 parancsolata</h3>
<p align="center"><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/cf43963b73ba0a89a2180e0cb0898429/tumblr_ml14xeTQ5d1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Noam Chomsky: figyelemelterelés" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Noam Chomsky: figyelemelterelés" width="500" height="400" align="middle"></p>
<p><strong>1. A figyelemelterelés stratégiája</strong><br/>
<br/>
A (köz)vélemény formálásának legfontosabb stratégiája, hogy a figyelmet tereljük el a fontos dolgokról a jelentéktelen, harmadlagos problémákra. Ennek érdekében (a társadalom) figyelmét el kell vonni a valós és súlyos szociális gondokról, mégpedig olyan hírekkel, amelyek (társadalmi) jelentősége kicsi ugyan, de érzelmileg erősen megérintik a befogadót. Indulatot generál, azonosulni, vagy elutasítani tud. <br/>
<br/>
<em>Hogy fenntartsa a társadalom figyelmét, kerülje el a valós társadalmi problémákat, és fordítsa bulvár, elbűvölő, de jelentéktelen dolgok felé az érdeklődést. Foglalja el a nyilvánosságot és árassza el az embereket lényegtelen, de érzelmeket kiváltó hírekkel. Ne hagyjon időt gondolkodni, ne teremtsen alkalmat a visszakérdezésre. </em>(Silent Weapons for Quiet War)<br/>
<br/>
Forrás Noam Chomsky - a manipuláció tízparancsolata<br/>
Bár Chomsky a politikai kommunikáció modelljeit mutatja be és mi ugyan remélhetjük, csak ebben a szférában igaz ...
</p>
<div style="background:#FFF; color:#000; margin:15px; padding:15px; font-style:italic;">
Egy stratégia ismerete önmagában még nem ment meg minket attól, hogy áldozataivá váljunk bár kétségtelen, ez a tudás sokat segít. Meg kell találni a megfelelő ellenjátékot. Kutyaharapást szőrével. És most tegyük félre morális gátjainkat - mi nem vagyunk olyanok, akik hisz a másik pont ezekre számit: úgy se meri, tudja megtenni. Másrészt a befogadó közönség is hozzá van már szokva, hogy az aktuális rágógumiját ebben a csomagolásban veszi magához. Tehát az első lépésben merjük elbulvárosítani a tekintélyt, a manipuláló hatalmat, mutassuk fel, hogy a király nesztelen. Ne háborodjunk fel, hanem háborítsunk fel és ha már mindenki jól kinevette magát (a nevetségesség öl), sokaknak leesett a tantusz, akkor fordítsuk a figyelmet a lényeg felé. Vagy másképpen: amíg a bulvár csinálói nem lesznek a bulvár áldozatai, addig mindig fennáll a veszély, hogy egy érdekes, de lényegtelen eltereli a figyelmet. Viszont, ha csak dúrbele, a fontos dolgokra koncentrálunk mindig is ott lesz rajtunk a vád, hogy csak féltékenységből, rosszindulatból, ártó szándékkal kötekedünk.<br/>
<br/>
Persze a legjobb ellenjáték sem ment meg minket a gondolkodás kényszerétől. Kell, hogy legyen egy nagyobb játék, amelyben tudjuk, mi a tét, mit miért teszünk, mik a céljaink.
</div>
<p></p>
<div style="background:#AAA; color:#000; margin:15px; padding:15px">
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness<br />
Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#555;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching <a style="color:#555;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Május 2)

*2. Ha nincs probléma, teremts, s nyújts rá megoldást*

<h2>Noam Chomsky: A manipuláció 10 parancsolata</h2>
<p align="center"><img src="http://24.media.tumblr.com/9dfd594b2a5fa5a1558fe4cf5b482444/tumblr_mlviovWjR81reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Noam Chomsky: Ha nincs probléma, teremts, s nyújts rá megoldást" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Noam Chomsky: Ha nincs probléma, teremts, s nyújts rá megoldást" width="500" height="400" align="middle"></p>
<h3>2. Ha nincs probléma, teremts, s nyújts rá megoldást</h3>
<p>Olyan probléma szituációt kreálj, ami a befogadó közönség érzelmeit felkorbácsolja, s követelje a megoldást.<br />
Pl. hagyd, hogy a városi erőszak elburjánozzon, etnikai villongások alakuljanak ki, hogy a közvélemény rendet és nyugalmat követeljen, s cserébe hajlandó legyen lemondani a szabadságáról.<br />
Pl. kreálj gazdasági válságot, csőd-helyzetet, hogy a nép fogadja el a szükséges megszorításokat, a szociális jogok, szolgáltatások korlátozását, a közszolgáltatások lerontását.<br />
</p>
<br/>
<div style="background:#FFF; color:#000; margin:15px; padding:15px; font-style:italic;">
A nép úgy kell tekintsen politikai vezetőire, mint a nemzet megmentőire. Ennek érdekében (elsősorban a média segítségével) hamis riasztások és nemlétező fenyegetések tömkelegét kell rájuk zúdítani, amelyek miatt aggódni, később szorongani kezd. Ha a szorongás elérte a kritikus szintet, lépj közbe és oldd meg a (máskülönben nemlétező, illetve általad gerjesztett) problémákat. Hálásak lesznek, s önmaguk fogják kérni szabadságjogaik csorbítását.
</div>
<p><em>Forrás Noam Chomsky - a manipuláció tízparancsolata<br/>
Bár Chomsky a politikai kommunikáció modelljeit mutatja be és mi ugyan remélhetjük, csak ebben a szférában igaz ...</em>
</p>
<p><hr width="80%" /></p>
<div style="background:#AAA; color:#000; margin:15px; padding:15px">
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness<br />
Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#555;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching <a style="color:#555;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
</div>
<!-- bejegyzés vége -->


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Május 2)

*3. Elfogadni az elfogadhatatlant*

<h2>Noam Chomsky: A manipuláció 10 parancsolata</h2>
<p align="center"><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/22af895a5a93966a336d69b9aa23e854/tumblr_mm6gwtiR5j1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Noam Chomsky: Elfogadni az elfogadhatatlant" title="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Noam Chomsky: Elfogadni az elfogadhatatlant" width="500" height="400" align="middle"></p>
<h3>3. Elfogadni az elfogadhatatlant</h3>
<p>A jövőt fesd feketére, s a változásokat bontsd apró, még nem fájdalmas részletekre. Csöpögtetve adagolj. Hangoztasd, minden lépés szükséges a túléléshez.<br />
Pl. 1980 és 1990 között a neoliberális társadalmi-gazdasági fordulat alap tézisei</p>
<ul>
<li>a minimális állam: jóléti állam felszámolása</li>
<li>állami vagyon felszámolása: privatizáció</li>
<li>foglalkoztatás bizonytalanság</li>
<li>rugalmasság kényszere</li>
<li>tömeges munkanélküliség</li>
<li>csökkenő bérek nem garantált a tisztességes megélhetés</li>
</ul>
<p>
Annyi változás, amelyet ha egyszerre vezetnek be, biztosan forradalom tör ki.
Egy városi legenda szerint ha egy békát egy lobogón forró vizes fazékba dobunk: kiugrik. Viszont, ha egy lábas hideg vízbe rakjuk, s lassan melegítjük: megfő.
</p>
<br/>
<div style="background:#FFF; color:#000; margin:15px; padding:15px; font-style:italic;">
A nemzetnek mindig készen kell lennie arra, hogy valami rosszabb következik. Ennek sulykolása érdekében használd fel a fehér propagandát (vagyis nyíltan a kormány irányítása alatt álló médiumokat), a szürkét (azokat a sajtótermékeket, amelyek csak részben állnak kormánybefolyás alatt), s a feketét (amelyekről senki sem gondolná, hogy valójában a hatalom szolgálatában állnak). Ezek karöltve azon kell munkálkodjanak, hogy egy olyan kormány képét vetítsék a lakosság szeme elé, amely minden erejével azon munkálkodik, hogy a jövő egét beárnyékoló sötét fellegek legalább egy részét elhessentsék a nemzet feje felől. A kemény, megszorító intézkedéseket fokozatosan kell bevezetni, mert így az emberek hozzászoknak a rosszhoz, sőt: örülnek, hogy még mindig nem a legrosszabb következett be.
</div>
<p>
<em>Forrás Noam Chomsky - a manipuláció tízparancsolata<br/>
Bár Chomsky a politikai kommunikáció modelljeit mutatja be és mi ugyan remélhetjük, csak ebben a szférában igaz ...</em>
</p>
<p><hr width="80%" /></p>
<div style="background:#AAA; color:#000; margin:15px; padding:15px">
<p>NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness<br />
Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer</p>
<p>Érezd jól magad <a style="color:#555;" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting" title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a><br />
Life-Coaching <a style="color:#555;" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="Life-Coaching communitie">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a></p>
</div>
<!-- bejegyzés vége -->


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Május 9)

*Változásról*

<p align="center"><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/a593fada9124547a9dad28aba0571188/tumblr_mmj2fxSxKp1reui2go1_500.jpg" alt="NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness - Változásról" width="500" height="400" align="middle" /></p>
Sok tekintély írja, az igazi változás kínnal ját. Csak az a változás, ami igazán fáj nem egy szép, és magvas gondolatot én is megosztottam. Biztos igazuk is van, különösen, ha az állandóságot, előreláthatóságot, kiszámíthatóságot, rutint, s megszokást értékeljük jónak. S a változást, a kalandot, a kihívást rossznak. Pedig a mi alaptermészetünk a változás. Ha nem így lenne, még mindig Afrikában ücsörögnénk egy-egy fa ágain. Jó esetben nagy gondolkodóink esetleg már a két lábra állás problémájának megoldásán töprengenének vagy már rég kihaltunk volna. Nem a változás fáj. Hanem a ragaszkodás. És a görcsös ragaszkodástól tudjuk egyre rosszabbul érezni magunkat. Engedd el a ragaszkodást, talán úgy, mint enyhén szőrös eleink azt a faágat. Lehet. Huppanni fogsz, s nyögni is de már egy teljesen új világot vehetsz birtokba. S jó tudni, mert akár biztonságot is adhat: bármikor visszamászhatsz menedékért, egy érettebb gyümölcsért ha csak görcsös ragaszkodásodban nem törted le azt az ágat.


<hr width="80%" />


<div style="background: #AAA; color: #000; margin: 15px; padding: 15px;">


NLPtrainer | Brain Fitness


Online tanácsadás Skype: NLP.trainer


Érezd jól magad <a title="NLP trainer on the facebook: Érezd jól magad" href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting">http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting </a>


Life-Coaching <a title="Life-Coaching communitie" href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563">https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563</a>


</div>


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Május 13)

*Identitás-munka NLP-vel (1)*

<a href="http://25.media.tumblr.com/8e9bc6a923be362aab2452bf2dd1455b/tumblr_mmqimuzESq1reui2go1_1280.jpg" title="NLP traier | Identitás-munka NLP-vel (1) Vagyok, aki vagyok" target="_blank"><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/8e9bc6a923be362aab2452bf2dd1455b/tumblr_mmqimuzESq1reui2go1_500.jpg" title="NLP traier | Identitás-munka NLP-vel (1) Vagyok, aki vagyok" alt="NLP traier | Identitás-munka NLP-vel (1) Vagyok, aki vagyok"/></a>
<p>Vagyok, aki vagyok. Mindenkibe él egy erős vágy, hogy minden körülmények között megőrizze önmagát. Olykor mégis mennyire nehéz tud lenni az az egyszerű kérdés: Ki vagy? kho han? Kérdezi a régi szanszkrit, amit azután kínai és japán közvetítéssel a Zen is átvett: koan. Gondolom, így már ismerős. De gyakorta ez a Ki vagy a kisebbik gond. Mint aki vagy én már csak ilyen vagyok, csak ehhez értek, nekem csak ez jutott, nem tehetek róla, hagyj békén. Találkozunk zsákutcás életekkel, halálos betegekkel, függőkkel, áldozatokkal. Vagyok, aki vagyok: a reményvesztett. Tényleg?</p>
<p>Tényleg az vagy, akinek gondolod, hiszed magad? Egyszer és mindenkorra?</p>
<p>A ki vagy te kérdés válasza mélyen gyökerezik a múltban, de szorosan kötődik a jelenhez s erősen alakítja a jövőnket is. A hit, hogy tudjuk kik vagyunk bármilyen pocsék is ez a tudás biztonságot ad: tudod hol a helyed, miben vagy benne, miből maradtál ki. Tudod, mi a szereped, mit várnak tőled, mit várhatsz másoktól. Átszövi a napjaidat. Van, hogy gúzsba köt. Nehéz tőle megszabadulni.</p>
<p>Hiszen a világ e tudás/hit által lesz számunkra kiszámítható. biztonságos. (A biztos rossz is jobb a bizonytalan jónál). E nélkül nem tudunk kapcsolódni más emberekhez, nincsenek párkapcsolataink, kötődéseink. És nincsenek tagadásaink. Akár részének tekinted magad a társadalomnak, akár nem: identitásod van. Olyan, amilyen. Ezért nagyon nehéz hozzányúlni, s ezért van drámai hatása, ha valami, vagy valaki megkérdőjelezi az identitásodat. Még ha nem is tudod Ki vagy?</p>
<!-- lábrész -->
<hr width="80%" />
<div style="margin:20px; font-size:12px; padding:5px">
NLP trainer blog: <a href="http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com" title="NLP trainer blog | nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com">http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com</a><br />
online konzultáció: <strong>skype: NLP.trainer</strong><br />
photoblog: <a href="http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/" title="NLP trainer | photoblog tumblr">http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/</a><br />
<a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting " title="NLP trainer | facebook oldal">Érezd jól magad</a> facebook oldal<br />
<a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="NLP trainer | google plus communite">Life-Coaching</a> google plus közösség<br />
</div>
<!-- itt egy post vége -->


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Május 13)

*Identitás-munka NLP-vel (2)*
A belátás az első: a zsákutca az zsákutca. Lehet díszítgetni, otthonossá tenni, vagy barikádot emelni: de mégis csak zsákutca. S rendszerint kiúttalan. A második, hogy akarsz-e ezen változtatni. Ne azt kérdezd, hogy lehet-e? Hisz ha ismernéd a módját, már rég megtetted volna. Akarsz-e? És ha igen milyen változással lennél elégedett? (Kapj elő egy papír-cerozát, s írd le: én azt akarom, hogy olyan legyen , de olyan ám  ) Ha ez maradéktalanul teljesül, s valami fura csoda folytán kialakul az új, alig használt identitásod: Mit jelent ez számodra? Mihez visz közelebb? Mi változik az életedben? (Írd csak le szorgalmasan!) Mit eredményez ez másoknak? Partner, család, gyerekek, munkahely, stb.? Ők mit szólnak a változáshoz? (Írd!) És ez így akkor most mennyire vonzó a számodra, mondjuk egy 100 fokú skálán? (Ha kevesebb mint 120, hozzá se kezdj: akarnod kell a változást, nem elviselned). Most nyugodtan félre teheted a papírt.

Kérdés, milyen eszközökre van szükség, hogy tudj dolgozni saját identitásodon?


<!-- lábrész -->

NLP trainer blog: http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com

online konzultáció: *skype: NLP.trainer*

photoblog: http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/

Érezd jól magad facebook oldal

Life-Coaching google plus közösség



<!-- itt egy post vége -->


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Május 13)

<h1>Identitás-munka NLP-vel (3)</h1>
<a href="http://24.media.tumblr.com/7323b4c7c5bd4dd99c3a9cf0b57d8f87/tumblr_mmqqfngqvC1reui2go1_1280.jpg" title="NLP traier | Identitás-munka NLP-vel (3) Az identitás a múltban gyökerezik" target="_blank"><img src="http://25.media.tumblr.com/7323b4c7c5bd4dd99c3a9cf0b57d8f87/tumblr_mmqqfngqvC1reui2go1_500.jpg" title="NLP traier | Identitás-munka NLP-vel (3) Az identitás a múltban gyökerezik" alt="NLP traier | Identitás-munka NLP-vel (3) Az identitás a múltban gyökerezik"/></a>
<h3>I. Az identitás a múltban gyökerezik.</h3>
<p>Sokak szerint a beláthatatlan múltban (pl. Hellinger). Nagyszülőktől, dédnagyszülőktől ered, amikről jórészt nincs is tudatos információd. Milyen volt az ő életútjuk? Mit hagyományoztak rád? Mi volt meg, vagy mi hiányzott az ő életükből, hogy úgy éljenek, ahogyan igazán szeretnének? Milyen lenne gondolatban bejárni az ő útjaikat? Átadni nekik azokat az erőforrásokat, amikre igazán szükségük volt? Mi változik ilyenkor az életedben?</p>
<div style="margin:20px; font-size:12px; padding:5px; font-style:italic; font-weight:bold; color:#900">
Helyezkedj el kényelmesen. Ha lehet hátad egyenesen, derekad megtámasztva, talpad földön de ez lényegtelen: csak kényelmesen. S csendesedj le, figyeld a légzésedet, semmi mást nem kell lazítanod, nem kell kiüríteni az elméd, csak figyeld a légzésedet, s hogy csendesedsz el. Gondolatban idézz fel egy utat, talán olyat, mint Alice csoda országában, vagy bármilyet, ami a te életutad lehet. Figyeld meg, merre van a múlt, merre a jövő, s hol állsz most te. Azután szép kényelmesen, gondolatban sétálj a múlt felé, s vedd, észre mi változik, ahogy egyre jobban visszamész saját életutadon <br />
Talán egészen addig, míg egy elágazáshoz nem érsz, hol két másik életút találkozott, fonódott egybe, s amelyből a sajátod ered <br />
Válaszd az egyik utat, mindegy melyiket, érezni fogod, s folytasd az utad, egyre visszább a múltba. Egészen addig, míg újra egy elágazáshoz nem érsz <br />
S megint válassz egy utat, s folytasd az utazást nagyszülőd életútján s figyeld, milyen az út, hogy változik, alakul, ahogyan egyre jobban és jobban mész vissza a múltba. Egészen addig, míg megint egy elágazáshoz nem érsz. S válaszd az egyiket, s gondos alapossággal sétálj végig rajta, lépésről lépésre. Ha kell újra és újra, s közben figyelj az érzéseidre. Mi az, ami ebből az életútból még hiányzik. Ne tényeket, érzéseket keress. Mi az ami, amikor megvan, olyanná teszi a dédi életét, amilyent igazán szeretne, amilyet megérdemel? Lehet, ez csak egy érzés, egy halvány gondolat most benned. Formálj belőle egy szimbólumot, ami kifejezi, megjeleníti ezt az erőforrást a dédi számára. S vidd vissza egészen az életútja legelejére, arra a pillanatra, amikor megfogant. Azután lassan sétálj a jelen felé, s figyelj az érzéseidre: hogyan változnak, alakulnak a dolgok, amikor ez már az első pillanattól adott? Milyen az út most? Hogyan alakul, változik most az, amit a dédi átad a nagyszülőnek? Amikor már kezdettől fogva meg van neki, ami igazán fontos, amit szeretne. Folytasd az utad visszafelé a nagyszülőd életútján. S vedd észre, mi változik, figyelj az érzéseidre, hogy alakul az élete, most, amikor ezt kapta ő a szülőjétől. S figyeld meg, ő most mit add át a gyermekének, hogyan változik ez most? S kövesd a változást az egyik szülőd életútján, vissza jelen felé. Hagyatkozz az érzéseidre, mi változik, mi alakul a szülőd életében, amikor ezt kapta a saját szülőjétől? S hogyan alakul, változik az, amit neked ad át. S ahogy lassan már a saját életutadra lépve sétálsz a jelen felé, alakítsd úgy, hogy ez átjárja az utat, a tájat, amin keresztül vezet, minden lépésedet átitassa. S figyeld meg, mi változik most az életedben, amikor ez a változás megtörténik. Sétálj egészen a jelenbe, s tovább a jövő felé, s figyeld, most hogyan alakul, változik az életed.
</div>
<p>Természetesen jó, ha megint előkapod a papírt-ceruzát, s rögzíted a tapasztalataidat. Arról sem érdemes elfeledkezni, hogy számos nagyszülő, dédszülő álmodja újra az életét benned. S lehetnek mostohák is, testvérek is</p>
<p>Jó észben tartani, az identitás bár a múltban gyökerezik, de nem valamiféle archaikus kövület, hanem élő, a jelenben is ható és alakuló dolog. Tehát ezzel a gyakorlattal csak elindultunk az identitás munkában, de még koránt sem fejeztük be.</p>
<!-- lábrész -->
<hr width="80%" />
<div style="margin:20px; font-size:12px; padding:5px">
NLP trainer blog: <a href="http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com" title="NLP trainer blog | nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com">http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com</a><br />
online konzultáció: <strong>skype: NLP.trainer</strong><br />
photoblog: <a href="http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/" title="NLP trainer | photoblog tumblr">http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/</a><br />
<a href="http://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting " title="NLP trainer | facebook oldal">Érezd jól magad</a> facebook oldal<br />
<a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102241718502546133563" title="NLP trainer | google plus communite">Life-Coaching</a> google plus közösség<br />
</div>


----------



## daibo (2013 Május 13)

Mi az, hogy identitás? Hogyan lehetne pontosítani?


----------



## daibo (2013 Május 13)

Na nem engedi törölni a duplázódást vagy én nem tudok valamit. Az identitásmunkához több kell szerintem. Pl. motiváció. Muszáj állapot felépítése. Amíg valamit nem muszáj, addig nem is lépünk. Pedig tudjuk, hogy kellene vagy jó lenne és számtalan egyéb kifogást találunk, hogy MOST épp miért ne tegyek lépéseket. 
Építsünk motivációt!


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Június 21)

daibo írta:


> Mi az, hogy identitás? Hogyan lehetne pontosítani?


Önazonosság tudat: az vagyok aki ... Vagy tágabb ételemben szerepeink, értékeink, készségeink központi rendezőelve, amit - önamgam, s néha a világ számára - jelentek.


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Június 21)

daibo írta:


> Na nem engedi törölni a duplázódást vagy én nem tudok valamit. Az identitásmunkához több kell szerintem. Pl. motiváció. Muszáj állapot felépítése. Amíg valamit nem muszáj, addig nem is lépünk. Pedig tudjuk, hogy kellene vagy jó lenne és számtalan egyéb kifogást találunk, hogy MOST épp miért ne tegyek lépéseket.
> Építsünk motivációt!


Ebben nem értünk egyet.
Csak az a változás fáj, amit halogatunk. A XX.sz. közgondolkodás és pszichológia túl nagy hangsúlyt adott a "komfortzónának". Pedig az egész emberi történet a változásról szól, a megállás nélküli változásról - s maga a változás csak ritkán vezethető vissza egyértelmű, "muszály" külső okra. 
Nagyjából két végpontja van ennek a "változás skálának" (s ennek megfelelően millió köztes pont) az egyik, a valamitől való menekülés, a másik a valami felé menetelés. Igen, van olyan élethelyzet, amelyben muszály változtatni, menekülni kell abból ami van. De rendszerint az embernek álmai, vágyai, céljai vannak, inger és élmény kereső, kreatív és utál unatkozni - amig el nem rontják  És az igazi változásokat ez okozza.


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Június 21)

*Szubmodalitások*

​


Az öt alapvető érzékelés – látás (Vizualitás), hallás (Auditivitás), tapintás (Kinesztézia), szaglás (Olfactoria) és ízlelés (Gusztatória), VAKOG reprezentációs rendszer – segítségével alkot az agy a környezetéről benyomást. Az egyes reprezentációs csatornák számtalan minőségi jellemzővel bírnak. Ezeket hívjuk szubmodalitásoknak.
Az alábbi felsorolás nem teljes körű, ki-ki tetszése szerint folytathatja.
*Vizualitás – látásra vonatkozó minőségek*


Fekete-fehér vagy színes
Közel vagy távol
Világos vagy sötét
Tiszta, éles vagy homályos
A kép térbeli elhelyezkedése
A megfigyelőhöz való térbeli viszonya
Asszociált (belülről nézve) vagy disszociált (kivülről)
Kontraszt
Keretezett vagy keret nélküli
Egy vagy több kép
Mozgó, vagy álló kép
Ha mozgó: lassú, normál, gyors, előre vagy hátra
3Dimenziós vagy sík
*Auditivitás – hallásra vonatkozó minőségek*


Hangos vagy halk
Belső és külső
Forrás elhelyezkedése a térben
Sztereo vagy mono
Gyors vagy lassú
Magas vagy alacsony
Vastag vagy vékony
Emberi, technikai, környezeti eredetű
Verbális vagy tonális
Ritmikus
Letisztult
Csönd
*Kinesztetikus – tapintásra vonatkozó minőségek*


Erős vagy gyenge
Kiterjedése nagy vagy kicsi
Nehéz vagy könnyű
Elhelyezkedése
Felszíne sima, vagy durva
Időbelisége: állandó vagy időleges
Hőmérséklete: forró vagy hideg
Mérete
Alakja
Nyomás
Rezgés, vibráció
*Olfactoria – illatokra vonatkozó minőségek*


Intenzitása: erős vagy gyenge
Édeskés vagy csípős
Penetráns
Tömény vagy vékony
Átható vagy sejtelmes
Elhelyezkedés: kiterjedt vagy testközeli
Forrása: személy, természetei, technikai
Forrás jellege: folyadék, gáz vagy szilárd
Forrás helye
Idői kiterjedősége: állandó vagy alkalmi
Öreg vagy fiatal
*Gusztatórikus– ízekre vonatkozó minőségek*


Erős vagy gyenge
Koncentrált vagy híg
Gazdag vagy szegény, vékony
Friss vagy romlott
Édes, savanyú, sós, fűszeres vagy keserű
Buggyant vagy tiszta
Lágy vagy éles
Alkoholos vagy nem alkoholos
Természetes vagy feldolgozott
A submodalitások lehetővé teszik, hogy akár megélt tapasztalatainkat, akár emlékeinket úgy érzékeljük, idézzük fel, ahogy azok vannak. Természetesen ez a felidézés egyedi, csak ránk jellemző. Minden emberi agy, minden feldolgozási mód egyedi. Így ha valakit meg akarunk érteni tudnunk kell, hogy egy-egy élményt, emléket milyen szubmodalitások szerint dolgoz fel az agya.
Az élményeket, emlékeket könnyű címkézni, hogy azok jók, vagy rosszak-e – de ez is alapvetően a szubmodalitások segítségével történik. „Olyan büdös” mondod, s már mindegy, hogy mi, csak rossz lehet. „Vonzó” mondod, pedig nem is mágnes – s máris a kellemes dogok közé soroltad.
Mókásabb, hogy ugyanarról a dologról a szubmodalítások függvényében változhat is a benyomásod. Az addig kedvelt levesből kiérezhetsz valami „fémes ízt” – s már nem is annyira. Van egy-két kritikus szubmodalitás – mindenkinél más és más, gyakorta minden élménynél eltérő – amit ha megváltoztatunk az egész emlék/tapasztalás érzelmi színeződése változik meg.
Tehát ha megakarod érteni, saját és/vagy mások feldolgozási mechanizmusait, akkor érdemes előbb „bekapcsolni” a szobmodalitásokat, a figyelmet a „részletekre” irányítani, és csak ezután áthangolni az élmény érzelmi színezetét.
Próbáld ki:
(írd le egy füzetbe, vagy nyomtasd ki a szubmodalitások listáját)

Idézz fel egy kellemes emléket – mondjuk egy nyaralási élményt.
Idézd fel, milyen kép/képek, milyen hang/hangok, tapintási, testi élmények, illatok, ízek kapcsolódnak ehhez az emlékhez. Éld át újra, amennyire csak lehet.
Majd vedd elő a szubmodalitások jegyzékét, és nézd meg, hogy az emlék egyes csatornáit az agyad hogyan dolgozta fel. Pl. milyen képi minőségeket használt – mondjuk, színes, vagy fekete/fehérben idézted fel az emléket, térben, vagy mint egy fényképet stb., stb. (tanulságos lehet, ha közben jegyzetelsz, s rögzíted melyik minőséget hogyan használja az agyad)
Amikor végére értél a jegyzéknek játssz egy kicsit a szubmodalitásokkal: figyeld meg, hogyan változik az élmény érzelmi színezete – sok esetben a jelentése is – amikor egy-egy minőséget megváltoztatsz. Pl. az addig 2D-s „képeslap szerű” emlékből 3D-s csinálsz, felnagyítod, vagy épp lekicsinyíted.
Legvégül, még egyszer tanulmányozd át a szubmodalitások listáját, s miközben folyamatosan képzeletedben tartod a pozitív élmény emléket, állítsd úgy be a szubmodalitásokat, hogy az élmény a lehető legkellemesebb legyen.
Sokan úgy képzelik el a szubmodalitások jegyzékét, mint egy óriási keverőpultot, rajta rengeteg kapcsolóval, tologathatós szabályzókkal, amikkel tetszésed szerint állíthatod az egyes minőségeket.



Gyakorolj! Idézz fel több kellemes emléket, ismerkedj meg a „jóérzéseid anatómiájával” – az agyad hogyan dolgozza fel a kellemes emlékeket.
Amikor már nem kell unost a szubmadalitások jegyzékét böngészned – de azért mindig legyen kéznél, próbáld meg a rossz, negatív benyomások, emlékek kódolását feltérképezni.
Válassz ki egy kellően negatív emléket és csináld végig velük az előző gyakorlat 1-5 lépését. Figyelj az ötödik lépésre! Valóban úgy állítsd be a szubmodalitások minőségeit – csavargasd a keverőpultod gombjait, tologasd a potmétereket – hogy az élmény a lehető legjobb legyen.
Tanulságos lehet kipróbálni a szubmodalitások nagy keverőpultját a „toxikus belső beszéd” esetében is. Amikor egy belső hang azt mondja neked: „Te többet érdemelsz”, vagy „neked ez úgy se fog sikerülni, biztos megint elbuksz, mert te …”, esetleg hajszol és ösztökél „mindenki más megteheti, csak pont én nem …” – és még annyi módja van, hogy saját gondolatainkkal hogyan gyilkoljuk le önmagunkat. Próbáld csak ki a szubmodalitásokat ezekre a gonoszdi kismanókra, s keverj ki belőlük valami jó kis DJ mixet.
Végül, ha már rutinra tettél szert az ilyen, vagy hasonló élmények, emlékek áthangszerelésében, próbáld ki a szubmodalitások alkalmazását akut esetekben …
Hogyan kódol az agyad mondjuk egy fejfájást, menstruációs görcsöt, egy sérülést, allergiás reakciót, lázat, vagy epegörcsöt.
Természetesen még csak véletlenül sem állíthatom azt, hogy a szubmodalitások alkalmazása „meggyógyítja” ezeket a problémákat. Csak Buddhát idézve: „a fájdalom gyakorta elkerülhetetlen, de a szenvedés döntés kérdése”

NLP trainer blog: http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com
online konzultáció: *skype: NLP.trainer*
photoblog: http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/
Érezd jól magad – facebook oldal
Life-Coaching – google plus közösség​


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Június 24)

*Minden viselkedés jószándékú​*



Gyakorta gyűlöljük – na jó, ez így durva: nem annyira kedveljük, fogadjuk el – némely viselkedésünket, rosszul működő részünket. Annak a listája, hogy mit nem kedvelünk önmagunkban igen-igen hosszú tud lenni – pl. a lustaságunktól kezdve, valamely függőségünkön át egészen valami kellemetlen nyavalyáig. Még szerencse, hogy csak ritkán vetemedünk arra, hogy összeírjuk valamennyit. Ezek a nem-szeretem dolgok – ha jobban megvizsgálod őket, rendre valamilyen reakciók, valamire adott válaszok: viselkedések. És minden viselkedésünk jó szándékú – még ha ezt nehéz is sokukban felfedezni. Jó szándékú – s valamikor, lehet réges-régen azzal a céllal jött létre, hogy neked valami jót érjen el: megvédjen, oltalmazzon, biztonságba helyezzen, szeretetet biztosítson, stb., stb. És akkor és ott helyénvaló is volt. Milyen helyes tud lenne egy selypítő kislány … de ugyanez egy érett cégvezetőnél már fura. Egy lázas beteg gyerek fölé aggódó arccal hajolnak a szülei – de sokan felnőtt fejjel is csak így tudnak maguknak figyelmet vásárolni. Imponál rágyújtani az első száll cigire, de … Minden változik, alakul. Te is (változtál az idővel, alakultál – és ez a viselkedésforma is átalakult, gyakorta szinte felismerhetetlenségig. S mára nagyon nehéz elhinni, hogy jót akar. Csak már rosszul. De akkor is jót.
*Megjelenítés*


Szólítsd meg azt a részedet, amelyik a hibás reakciót produkálja, s kérd meg, dolgozzon most veled együtt a megoldáson.
Figyeld meg, hol jelentkezik ez a rész a testedben.
Készíts gondolatban egy szimbólumot, amely kifejezi a lényegét – ez lehet egy tárgy, szobor, bármi, ami kézzel fogható, tapintható.
Gondolatban helyezd magad elé ezt a szimbólumot, oda, olyan távolságba, irányba, ahová kívánkozik. Majd kérdezd meg tőle
*A szándék tisztázása*



Mi az a jó, amit ő el szándékozik érni a számodra.
Vizsgáld meg, hogy ez a jó dolog mit jelent számodra, mi változik az életedben, ha a maga teljes valójában birtoklod már.
Rögzítsd az érzést, érintsd meg a tested ott, ahol a legintenzívebben érzed.

_(Sokszor egy-egy viselkedés nem csak egyetlen jó szándékkal bír. Pl. a dohányzás szándéka lehet a felnőttség, a valahová tartozás, az időkérés, a koncentrálás stb., stb. Egy betegség szándéka lehet a törődés, figyelem, szeretet, a biztonság, az odázás stb., stb. Fontos, hogy ezeket a szándékokat rendre tisztázd, valamennyit tárd fel – segít, ha le is írod. S mindegyikre külön-külön dolgozz ki megoldást. Egy segítő kérdés lehet:
- Amikor ez (a már felderített pozitív szándék) már maradéktalanul teljesül, mi az ami még fontos pozitív szándéka ennek a résznek?_
*Alternatív lehetőségek*


Szólítsd meg a kreatív részed, dolgozzon most veled együtt a megvalósításon
Kérd meg, hogy alakítson ki három alternatív megoldást, aminek a segítségével ugyanazt a jót, vagy jobbat meg tudsz kapni.
Kínáld fel a megoldásokat egyenként a problémás rész szimbólumának, s figyelj az érzéseidre. Ha kell, változtass a megoldásokon.
Válaszd ki az egyik, elfogadott megoldást …
*Megoldás felés*


Mi lesz az első lépés, ami a megoldás irányába vezet? Mikor kell megtenned? Mi lesz rá a bizonyíték, hogy sikerrel tetted meg?
Mi lesz a második, harmadik … folytasd mindaddig, amíg célba nem értél …
Most ez, hogy már megvan, milyen érzés számodra?
*Elengedés*


Köszönd meg a kreatív részednek, hogy segítségedre volt.
Köszönd meg a szimbólum által megjelenített részednek, hogy jelen volt, és segített
Engedd el szeretetben.
*Ellenőrzés*



Gondolatban idézz fel egy olyan helyzetet, amikor szükséged lesz majd erre a jó dologra, hogy veled legyen a maga teljes egészében.
Figyeld meg, hogy alakul ez a helyzet, most, hogy ez a jó dolog már veled van
Azután idézz fel még egy ilyen, vagy hasonló helyzetet, amikor szükséged lesz majd rá …

 

NLP trainer blog: http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com
online konzultáció: *skype: NLP.trainer*
photoblog: http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/
Érezd jól magad – facebook oldal
Life-Coaching – google plus közösség​


----------



## VanHalen (2013 Június 27)

*Az allergia minta​*


​Allergia időszak van. Persze lassan már az év 365 napjának valamennyién az van. Olcsó poén lenne a dolgot a médiára, vagy a gyógyszergyári marketingre fogni – amúgy nem ok nélkül. A tünetek attól még tünetek, s a kellemetlenség is az.​Allergiásak vagyunk. Szinte már könnyebb felsorolni mire nem.​~_Az allergia nem betegség – hanem egy heves reakciója a szervezetünknek olyan esetekben, amikor az immunrendszerünk teljesen foglalt a belső elhárítással. Vagyis nem a fránya pollenek, ételek, vegyszerek a hibásak a reakció kiváltásában, ők „csak” a provokátorok. Az ok minden esetben belső. Ezt kell jól megjegyeznünk. Csak ennek tükrében tudunk magunkon segíteni.
A szervezetünk folyamatosan ki van téve környezeti, parazitáris, bakteriális és vegyi hatásoknak. Elkerülhetetlen a telítődés a nem kívánt anyagokkal. Így a védrendszerünk folyamatos harcot vív. Segítsünk neki! Rendszeresen tehermentesítsük lelkünk templomát. Tudjuk meg mi a teher, és speciálisan szabaduljunk meg tőle! _~​És ha már a lelkünknél tartunk. Árulkodó a szóhasználatunk, hisz mi nem csak a fránya pollenekre vagyunk allergiásak, de a főnökünkre, anyósunkra, életünk társára, politikusainkra … végül, de nem utolsó sorban, önmagunkra.​~_Az ismétlődő, visszatérő negatív érzelmi állapotok mindig együtt járnak azzal a testi vegetatív (rossz) állapottal, amelyben korábban megjelentek. Ezért, amikor a lelki folyamatok rendeződnek, lehetőség nyílik a testi problémák kezelésére is._~​Moshe Feldenkrais
Az eljárás R. Dilts-től származik. Természetesen az NLP nem állítja, hogy megszünteti az allergiát – miután nem orvos, vagy allergiológus természetgyógyász – de a tüneteit jelentős mértékben csökkentheti.​*I. lépés: Képzeld el, hogy ki vagy téve egy általad kevéssé kedvelt allergéntényező hatásának*

Idézd fel a környezetet, a tipikus szituációt, amelyben a tűnetek jelentkeznek. Figyeld meg, milyen változások történnek a szubmodalitások szintjén (_ha még nem tudod, mik azok a szubmodalitások, nézd át ezthttp://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/submodalities/_). Hogyan változnak ezek a tünetek jelentkezésével, erősödésével.
Bal könyököd könnyed érintésével rögzítsd ezt az állapotot [*A1*]
Ami után sikerült alaposan megfigyelned, tedd félre ezt a képet.
*II. lépés: Tünetmentes állapot rögzítése*

Idézz fel egy olyan állapotot, amelyben képes vagy kellemesen érezni magad, és kifejezetten elkülönül az „_allergiás helyzettől_” .
Ennek az egyik legjobb módja, ha becsukod a szemed, s elképzeled, hogy közted és az allergén között egy üvegfal húzódik, s te az üvegfal innenső oldalán jól és tünetmentesen érzed magad.
Képzeld el, ahogy látod magad az üvegfal innenső oldalán, amint tökéletesen tünetmentesen, jól érzed magad.
Jobb könyököd érintésével rögzítsd ezt az állapotot [*A2*]
(_Segíthet, ha azt a helyet is megérinted a testeden, ahol ez a jóérzés legintenzívebben jelen van_)
*III. lépés: Erősítsd meg a rögzítést*

Képzeld el ezt a tökéletesen tünetmentes állapotot. Figyeld meg milyen szubmodalitások kapcsolódnak hozzá, s állítsd be azokat úgy, hogy a lehető legjobb legyen neked. És újra érintsd meg könnyedén a jobb könyöködet [*A2*].
*IV. lépés: Rögzíts több ellenpéldát*


*Asszociációk.*

Idézz fel olyan dolgokat, amelyek nagyon hasonlíthatnak az allergénre, de nem váltanak ki reakciót. Pl. ha allergiás reakció lép fel a macskaszőre, akkor képzeld el, hogy egy tiszta plüss játék cica van az asztalon, amikor eszel, nyugodtan, tökéletesen tünetmentesen.

Ha lehet, legalább három-négy különböző helyzetet és/vagy az allergénre emlékeztető dolgot képzelj el
*Erősítsd meg azt a tapasztalatod*, hogy az immunrendszered valóban képes helyesen viselkedni a különböző, amúgy allergén dolgokkal kapcsolatba. Ha pl. allergiás reakciót váltottak ki a parfümök, akkor idézz fel olyan hasonló, de még intenzívebb szagokat – talán a benzin, vagy ragasztó – amelyek kapcsán nem lép fel ilyen reakció, tökéletesen tünetmentes vagy. Természetesen csak gondolatban, a képzeleted segítségével végezd a gyakorlatot.

Fontos, hogy minél több, potenciálisan még „_toxikusabb_” anyaggal kísérletezz, hogy megbizonyosodj arról, az immunrendszered képes helyesen kontrollálni a működését.

Figyelj arra, hogy a tested minden alkalommal megőrizze a tökéletesen tünetmentes, jó érzésekkel telített állapotát – ha kell „_játssz_” a szubmodalitásokkal.

Amikor az eredménnyel elégedett vagy ismét könnyedén érintsd meg a jobb könyöködet [*A2*] – halmozd ezt az erőforrást is a jobb könyöködre.
Derítsd ki, hogy mi a* másodlagos haszna* az allergiás reakciónak. Minden viselkedésünk jó szándékú – még ha ezt nehéz is sokukban felfedeznünk. Szólítsd meg azt a részedet, amelyik az allergiás reakciót produkálja, s kérd meg, dolgozzon most veled együtt a megoldáson. 
Figyeld meg, hol jelentkezik ez a rész a testedben.

(_lásd Minden viselkedés jószándékú:http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com/2013/06/24/benevolent-behavior/_)

Amikor az eredménnyel elégedett vagy ismét könnyedén érintsd meg a jobb könyöködet [*A2*] – halmozd ezt az erőforrást is a jobb könyöködre.
*Vizsgáld meg saját személyes történelmedet*, milyen szerepe van ennek az allergiás reakciónak az életed alakulásában, és írd felül.

(_lásd Change Personal Historyhttp://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com/2013/06/13/change-personal-history/_)

Amikor az eredménnyel elégedett vagy ismét könnyedén érintsd meg a jobb könyöködet [*A2*] – halmozd ezt az erőforrást is a jobb könyöködre.
*V. lépés: Disszociált állapot*


Hozz létre – gondolatban – egy tőled független helyet. Elég nagy távolságban tőled, s a gondolatban szintén megjelenített allergéntől. Egy keskeny ösvénnyel kösd össze az allergénnel … (_ügyelj arra, hogy elég nagy távolságban legyenek egymástól_).
Egy biztonságos, meta pozícióból figyeld meg, ahogy lassan sétálsz az allergéntényező felé. Ha úgy érzed, és szükséges, érintsd meg a jobb könyöködet [*A2*], hívd be az ott rögzített erőforrásokat.
Kérdezd meg magadtól, hogy van-e még valamire szükséged, hogy biztonsággal, fiziológiai reakció nélkül meg tud közelíteni az allergén tényezőt. Ha igen, add meg magadnak.
Lépj az előbb elképzelt, „_tőled független_” helyre, s valóban, lépésről lépésre menj végig az ösvényen. Amikor az allergénhez értél, bal [*A1*] és jobb [*A2*] könyököd együttes megérintésével „_süsd ki_” a rögzítéseket. Figyeld meg, hogyan és mi változik a testedben.
Gondolatban idézz fel egy olyan helyzetet, amikor a közeljövőben ismét találkozol az allergén tényezővel. Figyeld meg, mi történik most hogyan változik a helyzet. Azután idézz fel még egy ilyen helyzetet.
*VI. lépés: Teszt*

Keress egy olyan helyzetet, amelyben minimális mértékig vagy csak kitéve az allergén hatásának. Pl. ha valamilyen fűféle pollenje volt a kiváltó ok, keress egy olyan helyet, ahol ez terem, de Te elég nagy távolságban vagy, és a szél sem feléd fúj.
Figyeld meg a tested fiziológiai reakcióit – ha szüksége, újra „_süsd ki_” az [*A1*] és [*A2*] rögzítéseket.
Amikor a dolog biztonságos, növeld a kitettség mértékét. Pl. csökkentsd a távolságot.
A tesztelést folytasd mindaddig, amíg az allergén helyzeteket nem kontrollálod nagy biztonsággal, maradéktalanul.
Természetesen lehetséges, hogy időnként megtorpansz, csökkenteni kell a kitettséget (_növelni a távolságot_), ilyenkor tedd fel magadnak a kérdést, hogy mire van még szükséged, hogy maradéktalanul kontrollálni tudd a reakcióidat, és add meg magadnak. Az új erőforrást ismét csak a jobb könyöködhöz [*A2*] rögzítsd. Azután folytasd a tesztelést.​​​NLP trainer blog: http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com
online konzultáció: *skype: NLP.trainer*
photoblog: http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/
Érezd jól magad – facebook oldal
Life-Coaching – google plus közösség​


----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Szeptember 11)

*Szolgálati közlemény *...
Miután nem tudok belépni a saját, megszokott fiókomba (VanHalen http://canadahun.com/tagok/vanhalen.138287/), s segítségkérésemre nem igazán kaptam választ, így létrehoztam egy másikat  Röviden, a kettő egy és ugyanazon személyt fed.


----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Szeptember 11)




----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Szeptember 11)

*Önéletrajz helyett*
_„Mindannyian sikerre születtünk, s meg van a képességünk, hogy változtassunk önkorlátozó hiteinken, szokásainkon – s azok legyünk, akik igazán lenni szeretnénk” _

_Tanulmányok:_Eötvös Lóránt Tudományegyetem, TTK matematika, BTK pszichológia

_Szakirányú ismeretek:_NLP, pszicho dráma, relaxációs és hipnózis technikák, mozgás-színház, tűzjárás.

_Szakmai tapasztalatok:_„civilek”, egyéni és párkapcsolati kérdések és kis-, közép vállalkozások vezető munkatársai karrier, döntés és teljesítmény helyzetek

_Amivel foglalkozom:_Life Coaching, NLP, tűzjárás.



 

 

​_Ami érdekel:_sok minden, egyszerűbb, ha megnézed - _NLP trainer a facebookon_, _photoblog_

_Szenvedélyek:_két lányom, lovak, bringa, vitorlázás, siklóernyő


 

 

 

​_Kedvenc idézet:_„_Az igazi jövőkép a szívedben van, aki kívül keresi, az álmodik, aki felül, az felébred_” Carl Jung

_Hogyan dolgozom:_Az ügyfeleim a világ különböző táján laknak, így ha csak lehet, skype vagy telefonon keresztül – végső esetben chat. Képzéseknél az on-line lehetőségeket használom.

_Coaching, tréneri stílusom:_Sokat tanultam a Tai-Chi filozófiájából, s a Zen buddhizmus megközelítéséből. „_Mindenkiben benne van minden, amire szüksége van – legfeljebb csak nem fér hozzá_”. Az én dolgom, hogy kihívásokkal, feladatokkal segítsem, hogy szabadon és korlátozások nélkül birtokba vegye saját erőforrásait.

_Milyen ügyfelekkel dolgozom szívesen:_Olyanokkal, akik igent mondtak saját belső változásukra, s nemet arra a helyzetre, amiben vannak. Akik elindultak, s gyorsabban kívánnak haladni, teljesebb életet akarnak élni.

Javaslom, használjuk ki az első, ingyenes beszélgetés lehetőségét, s közösen döntsünk, hogyan tudunk együtt dolgozni.

_skype:_NLP.trainer

NLP trainer blog: http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com
online konzultáció: *skype: NLP.trainer*
photoblog: http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/
Érezd jól magad – facebook oldal
Life-Coaching – google plus közösség


----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Szeptember 13)

*On-line Kirándulás Leary állatkertjébe*

Dr. Timothy Leary személyiség lélektana: Interperszonális diagnosztika 

Hogyan alakulnak a kapcsolataink? 
Mi történik egy tárgyalási helyzetben? 
Ki dominálja a helyzeteket? 
Kit mi érdekel egy társas helyzetben? 
Hogyan döntünk, köteleződünk el? 
A különböző emberek különböző módon viselkednek, reagálnak, annak megfelelően, hogy milyen személyiségtípusba tartoznak. 

Hogyan tudod megérteni, előre jelezni a viselkedésüket? 
Hogyan tudsz eredményes, szoros kapcsolatokat kialakítani velük? 

Prezentáció:
http://tmblr.co/ZdIsSuuvc5az
Kérdőív:
http://tmblr.co/ZdIsSuutCfx3

A kirándulás (előadás) ingyenes, bárki résztvehet rajta, jelentkezés:
https://www.facebook.com/magdi.eppeldauerne
vagy: [email protected]


----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Szeptember 14)

*Őszi Érezd Jól Magad előadások*
A már majdnem megszokott módon 4x4 online-alkalom. És tekintettel az újakra is, 1 demo.





*Mik lesznek a tréning témái?* Ennek az oldalnak a nyitó képén látod: ott gomolyognak. De természetesen hozott anyagból dolgozunk, így minden alakulhat. Egyes témák nagyobb hangsúlyt kaphatnák, mások akár el is tűnhetnek, de újak is felmerülhetnek. Egy tréneri elképzelést pedig itt látsz majd.
*Itt tudsz regisztrálni*: http://tmblr.co/ZdIsSuu-IWct
Nem csak egy adatlap, de egy kérdőív is – hogy mi is készülhessünk.
Regisztráció után, előtt, helyett – döntésedre bízva - hívd meg barátaidat. 
*Lesz egy „demó” online-előadás* is, október 8, a tréningek szokott időpontjában, 21:00-kor kezdődik, s 23:00-ig tart (közép-európai idő szerint). *Fontos!* Bár a demo ingyenes, és elkötelezettség nélküli, de szerves része a képzésnek. Tehát, ha komolyan gondolod, hogy végig csinálod a 4x4 napos képzést, *vegyél részt rajta*! Csak ez után tudod véglegesíteni a jelentkezésed.
*Díjakról*: Kísérleti céllal most *rugalmas árképzéssel* próbálkozzunk. Kinek mennyit ér meg a megszerezhető tudás. Ha *bérletet* váltasz a 16 előadásra, akkor a bérlet ára: 80 és 300 euro között bármennyi, illetve pontosan annyi, amennyit neked megér. Ha egyes előadásokra váltasz csak *jegyet*, akkor 8 és 50 euro közötti a jegy ára.
*Promóció a bérleteseknek*: aki legalább öt további bérletet váltó résztvevőt szervez, annak a részvételi díja 50%-al kevesebb: 40 és 150 euro között, amennyit neked megér.
Ha bármilyen további kérdésed, ötleted, javaslatod van, kérlek, írj! [email protected]
Addig is érezd jól magad!

*Őszi Érezd Jól Magad előadások: 2013.október 8.-tól*

4x4 előadás + demo
Demo: október 8, kedd
Első blokk: október 28-31, hétfő - csütörtök





*Mit fogunk tanulni?*

*Egy megközelítési mód alapjai*: szemlélet és építő elemek
Erőteljes, pozitív elkötelező hitek, amelyek megváltoztatják az életet.
Kommunikációs modell, hogy olyannak lásd a világot, amilyen …
Kommunikációs modell, hogy az történjen, amit szeretnél.

*Célok* – alapelvek a siker eléréséhez.
Milyen céljaid vannak? Hogyan lehet jól megfogalmazni a célokat? Már ha el is akarod érni
Hogyan tudsz segíteni másoknak, hogy ők is jó célokat jól tűzzenek ki?

*Rapport* – a hatásgyakorlás művészete: bizalomépítés
Testbeszéd – szótár nélkül: a fiziológiai reakciók jelentése
A hang szerepe a bizalom építésben: a videó telefon még nem annyira elterjedt
Ellenvélemény és bizalom megtartása

*Reprezentációs rendszerek* – az öt érzék, s hogyan is működik az agyad, hogyan szervezzed a tapasztalataidat, hogyan idézheted fel az emlékeidet?
Hogyan rögzíted a tapasztalataidat, hogyan tanulsz, hívsz elő információkat?
Szólalj meg a másik nyelvén! Ha meg akarod értetni magad …
Hazudja, ha tudsz: a szemmozgások jelentése

*Sub-modalitások:* az agy finom hangolása – az élmények szivárványa
Hogyan tudsz változtatni nem kívánt szokásaidon, hiedelmeken, érzéseken?
Hogyan tudod felülírni egyes dolgok jelentését, érzelmi töltését?
Félelmek, szorongások, fóbiák felszámolása

*Nyelvi minták* – szavak és jelentések: azt mondod, amit gondolsz, az történik amit szeretnél?
Gondolati keret felbontása: tényleg azt hallod, amit mond?
Hatékony meghallgatás művészete
A hétköznapi nyelvhasználat csapdái
Kérdések jelentése. Kérdéses jelentés. Új belátás és a kérdések.
Mit kezdesz az ellenvetésekkel, kifogásokkal?
A nyelv finom szerkezete: Erickson mintái

*Rögzítések* – hogyan érezted magad holnap? Érzelmi állapotok, hangulatok mint erőforrások.
Amikor te döntöd el, milyen napod lesz.
És hogyan segíthetsz másoknak, hogy jó napjukon legyen

*A kiválóság modellezése*: Mi tesz valakit kiválóvá? Mi áll a kimagasló teljesítmény, a „nagyság” mögött? Születni kell-e rá, vagy megtanulható? Modellezhető-e a zsenialitás, a kreativitás? Igen. Minden kimagasló teljesítmény mögött mentális stratégiák állnak, amelyek feltárhatók és modellezhetők. És ezek a modellek megtanulhatók.


_*Szempontváltás*_ - Gondolkozz a partner fejévvel, nézd a dolgokat kívülről
Konfliktus helyzetek megoldása: „Ha meg akarsz érteni, járja az én cipőmben”
Döntések, döntéshozatal, vezetés és szempontváltás képessége
Legyél önmagad legjobb tanácsadója!

_*Stratégiák és technikák:*_ Mindenki jó valamiben, s gyakorta kiváló is. Hogyan ér el kimagasló eredményeket, teljesítményt? Mi áll a kiválóság hátterében? Tanulható ez?
Hogyan csinálod, amikor jól? Hogyan taníthatod másoknak?
Hogyan csinálja ő, amikor jó? Hogyan tudom megtanulni?
Hogyan lehet mások stratégiáit javítani? Felismerni a hibáit, gyengeségeit, s kijavítva újra megtanítani?

_*Logikai szintek*_ – mindent a megfelelő helyen
Hogyan tudod összhangba hozni saját identitásodat, értékeidet, hiteidet, képességeidet, megszokott viselkedésmintáiddal, és a környezet változásaival, elvárásaival, kihívásaival?
Erős identitás – a személyiség integrációja, és összhangja a valósággal
Hogyan tudod a negatív érzelmeket, rossz szokásokat felszámolni?
Belső konfliktusok feloldása, az energia-blokkok oldása, önmotiváció

_*Time line*_ – a személyes idő mintázata: mindent a megfelelő időben
Hol élsz? Az időben, vagy az idő partján? A dolgok megtörténnek veled, vagy te csinálod a dolgokat?
Hogyan tudod elengedni a múlt negatív hatásait, pl. félelem, harag, bűntudat, kisebbrendűség, önszabotázs, kapcsolat képtelenség?
Hogyan tudod eltörölni a régi korlátozó hiteket, pl. „nem vagy elég jó”, „nem lesz belőled semmi”, „nem tudod, mit akarsz” vagy esetleg a „nem érdemled meg”?
A személyes időd: alakítsd olyanná, amilyennek igazán szeretnéd … az életed.


*Transz:* a tudatalatti nem csupán hűséges szövetséges lehet, hanem az erőforrások és lehetőségek végtelen tára


Beszélgetés a tudatalattiddal – Mik a transz állapot jellemzői? Hogyan tudod előidézni? Mire tudod használni?
Transz állapot, mint mély relaxáció: stressz kontroll, egészség megőrzése, testi-lelki jó kondíció, öngyógyítás
Munka a tudatalattival: önmagadon és másokkal.

*Eredmények*
Végül is mihez lehet közelebb jutni az ÉJM őszi előadásain? Természetesen pont ahhoz, amit szeretnél, s pont annyira, amennyi energiát fordítasz rá. 
*De konkrétabban:*


Pontos *célmeghatározás*, önmagad számára, s annak ismerete, hogyan segíts másoknak vonzó, de reális célokat megfogalmazni, s kitűni.
*Bizalomépítés*, rapport – olyan kapcsolatok kialakításának képessége, amelyekben fél szavakból is értitek egymást, „egy húron pendültök”
*Érzékenység* önmagadra és másokra, hogy képes legyél azt látni, ami van, ne azt, amit látatni akarnak veled.
*Rugalmasság és kreativitás*, a gondolkodás és viselkedés azon képessége, hogy ne a megszokott, megrögzött módon reagáljon a világ dolgaira, mindig ugyanazon unalmas reakciókat kiváltva.
*Látásmód *– humor és elegancia, amely segít a dolgok mögötti szándékok felszínre hozásában és átformálásában
*Önbizalom*, hit saját kiválóságodban, képességeidben, elkötelezettségeidben.
*Változások kezelésének képessége* – hogy ne csak alkalmazkodj a változásokhoz, így-úgy túléld, hanem eléje menj, ha kell, kiváltsd azokat
*Viselkedés-stratégiák*, a kiválóság modellezésnek képessége, viselkedések hatékonyabbá tétele
*Tudatosság* – a személyes idő mintázatának kezelése: hol hogyan és mikor oldjad meg a dolgaidat
*Coaching* – a másokkal való együtt dolgozás, mások fejlesztésének, támogatásának képessége.

NLP trainer blog: http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com
online konzultáció: *skype: NLP.trainer*
photoblog: http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/
Érezd jól magad – facebook oldal
Life-Coaching – google plus közösség


----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Szeptember 17)

*Hermann Hesse: Szeptember*

_Gyászol a kert már,
A virágra hűvös eső hull.
És a levert nyár
Borzong még tiltakozásul.

Aranylón hull a levél halomba
A magas akáciafáról.
S a nyár hőkölt és tompa,
Ahogy mosolyog a kert haló álmából.

Csak a rózsáknál időzik még
Megállva, nyugalomra vágyva.
Majd tág szemét,
Nehezült pilláját lassan lezárja._


----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Szeptember 19)

Rúmí – Rubáík
(részlet)

_A szépségektől csókot veszel...
– szólt kedvesem – Az enyém nem kell?
Aranyat adjak? – kérdem. – Értéktelen.
A lelkemet kéred? – így felelt: – Igen._

(Sudár Balázs fordításai)


----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Szeptember 19)

*A térkép nem maga a táj*
Navigálni kell. S ehhez két módszer kínálkozik. Vagy körbenézel, mit látsz, hallasz, tapasztalsz. Vagy előveszed a térképed. Általában a térképet kapjuk elő. A valóság..., szeretsz egyszerűsíteni, rövidíteni. S ritkán pontosan olyan, mint amilyennek szeretnéd látni. A térkép meg meghitten ismerős, megszokott – még ha épp nem is vezet sehová.
Belátható, egy jó térkép, pontos térkép. Jelzések, utak, feliratok tarkítják. S olyan felbontásban mutatja a tájat, amilyenre épp szükséged van. Amikor túl aprólékos, könnyen elveszel a részletekbe, s már nem is tudod, merre tartasz. Ha túl átfogó, néhány szakadék, tévút biztos rejtve marad.

A térkép tanulás eredménye. Ritkábban saját tapasztalatra, gyakrabban hallomásra, közmegegyezésre, előítéletre támaszkodik. Nemritkán úgy jársz, mint a középkor szerzetes-kartográfusai, kik kikötők részeg, s nagyszájú matrózainak elbeszéléséből próbálták megrajzolni térképeiket. Fura szörnyekkel, érdekes, cakkos hegyekkel, gyakorta nagy fehér foltokkal. Egyetlen felirattal: „Itt oroszlánok élnek”. De igazi oroszlánt egyikük se látott.

Jó hír, ha valami tanulható, az újra is tanulható.

_*Feladat: *Különítsd el egymástól a térképed a tapasztalástól. Vedd észre, mi az, amit ténylegesen látsz, hallasz, érzel egy helyzetben, s mi az, amit a térképedről olvasol le. (pl. konfliktus, vagy találkozás közeli ismerőssel, baráttal, vagy döntés, célok meghatározása stb.) *Gyakorolj!* Minél többször, minél változatosabb helyzetekben ragaszkodsz a puszta érzékszervi tapasztalásodhoz – pontosan mit is látsz, hallasz, érzel – annál pontosabb lesz a térképed._

További részletek az Érezd Jól Magad on-line képzésen: http://wp.me/p3wzb2-gB

NLP trainer | axiómák
NLP trainer blog: http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com
online konzultáció: skype: NLP.trainer
photoblog: http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/
Érezd jól magad – facebook oldal
Life-Coaching – google plus közösség


----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Szeptember 19)

*Az emberek mindig a belső térképükre reagálnak*
*

 
*
Elgondolkoztál már azon, miért húzódsz valakitől el „ösztönösen”? Miért maradsz túl sokáig egy helyzetben, holott minden barátod azt mondja, menj, változtass? Miért hozol mindig ugyanolyan döntéseket, pedig a helyzetek változók? Miért csalódsz minden kapcsolatodban?

Általában, ha csak tehetjük, ritkán reagálunk arra, amit látunk, hallunk, tapasztalunk. Gyakrabban arra, amit látni, vélni, hallani vélünk, vagy még inkább arra, amit gondolunk a helyzetről. Mert ez már megtörtént veled, te tudod, s mindig is így volt, így lesz. Mert azok mind olyanok. Mert annyi időt, energiát öltél már bele, nem lehet, hogy veszni hagyd. Mert minden pasi/nő csak azt akarja.

És egy erős, vastag ceruzával hozzá igazítod a valóságot a térképedhez. Hisz, ha valakitől elhúzódsz, elhúzódik tőled. Ha számolatlan öntöd bele az idős, energiád, kihasznál. Ha úgy gondolod, csak azt akarja – azt akarja. A valóságnak meg van az a rossz szokása, hogy hajlamos visszatükrözni a térképedet.

_*Feladat:* „Mi jut erről elsőre az eszedbe?” A mindennapi élet során vizsgálj meg néhány helyzetet, embert. Mi ugrik be elsőre? (pl. főnök, partner, gyerek, munkahely, kapcsolat, szülő stb.) Ha teheted, írd le egy füzetbe. (pl. főnök=hülye, férj=már megint …) Majd este, otthon böngészd végig a listád. Mi erre a bizonyíték? Honnan tudod, hogy így van? Pontosan mi történt, mit láttál, hallottál éreztél akkor? Miből tudnád, ha nem így lenne? Mi változna akkor? Természetesen hasznos, ha ezt is írásban rögzíted._

Egy coaching helyzetben, fejlesztő, vagy önfejlesztő folyamatban gyakorta a legnehezebb, és legfontosabb változást az jelenti, amikor elkezdesz a valóságra reagálni.
Míg máskor – üzlet, tárgyalás, flört - a partnerek rendre arra törekednek, hogy átrajzolják a másik térképét, s valahogy rávegyék, arra reagáljon, ne a valóságra.

További részletek az Érezd Jól Magad on-line képzésen:
http://wp.me/p3wzb2-gB

NLP trainer | axiómák
NLP trainer blog: http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com
online konzultáció: skype: NLP.trainer
photoblog: http://nlp-coach.tumblr.com/
Érezd jól magad – facebook oldal
Life-Coaching – google plus közösség


----------



## NLPtrainer (2013 Október 14)

Néhány kivételtől eltekintve, általában társas lények vagyunk. Emberek vesznek körbe. helyzetekbe csöppenünk, vagy épp alakítunk ki. És minden viselkedésünk hatással van erre a környezetre, elfogad, vagy elutasít másokat. Megközelítésre, vagy távolságtartásra ösztönöz. Minden viselkedésünk jelentéssé kódolható – és kódolják is, hol megértéssé, hol félreértesse. Egy ölelés. Egyszerű – és életbevágóan fontos – viselkedés. De mennyire mást jelent, mikor az anya megöleli gyermekét, két szerető, vagy két politikus ölelkezik. 

De ugyanígy a verbális viselkedéseink – szavaink, mondataink is - is mennyire mást jelentenek a különböző kontextusban. „Igen” mondod – és egyetértesz, figyelsz, vagy csak türelmetlenséged fejezed ki. „Nem” mondod – s akár elutasítást is jelenthet, de talán, kis türelem, majdnem igen, mi több: csináld már.

*Feladat:* keress olyan viselkedéseket saját készletedből, amely mást és mást jelent a különböző helyzetekben. Próbáld meg megkeresni, hogy mi „hordozza a jelentést” az adott szituációban.


NLPtrainer | axiómák | 
NLP trainer blog: http://nlptrainercoach.wordpress.com | 
online konzultáció: skype: NLP.traine | 
https://www.facebook.com/NLPmeeting


----------



## NLP.trainer (2016 Június 27)

*~ Mit kellene csinálnod az életedben, amit eddig még soha nem csináltál?~ *

_Mi az a jelentős dolog, ami hiányzik az életedből? Valami, amit nem tettél meg? Egy szokás, amit nem alakítottál ki? Egy tudás, amit nem sajátítottál el? Egy kaland, élmény, amit nem próbáltál ki? Mi változik az életedben, ha megteszed? Mihez visz közelebb?_

(ha dolgozni akarsz a válaszodon, szánj rá időt, írd le 2-3 oldalban – ha elakadnál,
skype: NLP.trainer)


----------



## NLP.trainer (2016 Június 27)

*~ Mi az, amit csinálsz, pedig jól tudod, nem kellene?~*

_Annak ellenére, hogy jó ember vagy, tele jó szándékkal, mi az, amit nem kéne, hogy csinálj, mert nem hasznos, akár káros is a számodra, vagy valaki más számára? Gondolhatsz olyan dolgokra, melyek az egészségedre, az önbizalmadra, a nyugalmadra, vagy épen mások hasonló dolgaira károsak. Vagy a másokkal való együttműködésedet érintik? Mi változna az életedben, ha másképp cselekednél, viselkednél, gondolkodnál, éreznél? Milyen hatása lenne ennek rád? És másokra?_

(ha dolgozni akarsz a válaszodon, szánj rá időt, írd le 2-3 oldalban – ha elakadnál, 
skype: NLP.trainer)


----------

